# Canon EOS R firmware 1.4.0 now available for download



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 25, 2019)

> You can now download firmware 1.4.0 for the Canon EOS R via Canon Mexico. We expect other global Canon sites to make the firmware available tomorrow.
> Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following enhancement:
> 
> Enhances eye detection Auto Focus (AF) for improved face and eye recognition at greater distances.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 25, 2019)

can't wait to see what this will do for eos R users!


----------



## YnR (Sep 26, 2019)

Get a better frame rate and I’m back on board.


----------



## sfericean (Sep 26, 2019)

NICE!...Can't wait to get home and install!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm installing it now, but I don't expect much, it will be subtle.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2019)

I played the M200 video on the CR home page and watched it detect the eyes of the subjects in the video. They were pretty tiny on the screen, but as long as the eyes were clearly visible, it grabbed them. It switched from one eye to the other of the presenter as he moved his head from side to side. That was a lot better than expected. There was one person viewed from the side, and it grabbed her face, but not the side of her eye.

I guess I'll try it out on a live subject. I really was surprised to see it work on the video on my pc with a tiny image. I had no issue with my wife thru her glasses, and it detected my eyes with my glasses on and tracked them when she tried it.


----------



## ronno (Sep 26, 2019)

Direct link to the software? I don’t read Spanish ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2019)

ronno said:


> Direct link to the software? I don’t read Spanish ;-)


I don't either, but I figured it out. You can't direct link it at that site, or at least I can't. I'm sure that links are up somewhere if you search, but beware of getting a virus.

Hint: click on the drop down windows, you can figure it out I think.

Try this for Windows 10



http://pdisp01.c-wss.com/gdl/WWUFORedirectTarget.do?id=MDQwMDAwNTA0MDAx&cmp=ARH&lang=ES


----------



## Warrenl (Sep 26, 2019)

OMG. I just updated. It works as well as the preview videos. Tracks eye closest to the camera and way further out than before


----------



## ronno (Sep 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't either, but I figured it out. You can't direct link it at that site, or at least I can't. I'm sure that links are up somewhere if you search, but beware of getting a virus.
> 
> Hint: click on the drop down windows, you can figure it out I think.
> 
> ...



Thanks, problem is I was trying to look at it on my phone ;-) About to go out on a sailboat, will have to install this evening. Thank you.


----------



## Tom W (Sep 26, 2019)

Version 1.3 for the RP is also buried in that site. It was a little difficult for this English only speaker, but I managed to work my way through. All I need is a moving subject now.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Yee Hawww! Tomorrow.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I played the M200 video on the CR home page and watched it detect the eyes of the subjects in the video. They were pretty tiny on the screen, but as long as the eyes were clearly visible, it grabbed them. It switched from one eye to the other of the presenter as he moved his head from side to side. That was a lot better than expected. There was one person viewed from the side, and it grabbed her face, but not the side of her eye.
> 
> I guess I'll try it out on a live subject. I really was surprised to see it work on the video on my pc with a tiny image. I had no issue with my wife thru her glasses, and it detected my eyes with my glasses on and tracked them when she tried it.


Detecting through glasses is something to brag about, I think. Very glad to read this. I never tried that though. Would it do it before?


----------



## woodman411 (Sep 26, 2019)

Firmware updated, as expected, eye-detect is night and day difference, loving it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Detecting through glasses is something to brag about, I think. Very glad to read this. I never tried that though. Would it do it before?


I spent a couple nights using it, but it mostly reverted to face detection. That was fine, because the subjects were a bit of a distance off, so the entire face and eye were in good sharp focus. Since I can't duplicate that situation right now, I can only estimate that it is going to be much better.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 26, 2019)

Wait...does this mean Canon is ******* or Canon is not *******???


----------



## shawn (Sep 26, 2019)

Looking forward to this and I also have the RF 28-70mm f/2 arriving tomorrow...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Wait...does this mean Canon is ******* or Canon is not *******???


*******. Not even fish eye detect. Sony cameras detect hurricanes and tornadoes... eyes and all. Designed by Chuck Norris.


----------



## MadScotsman (Sep 26, 2019)

The AF improvements are massive, and important. I've watched some real world comparisons and it's definitely holding it's own against other brands. 

But, I'm a little bummed. I was hoping they'd let the R have Focus Bracketing with this. The RP has it, and I'm not sure why, but I just thought they might include it. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 26, 2019)

MadScotsman said:


> The AF improvements are massive, and important. I've watched some real world comparisons and it's definitely holding it's own against other brands.
> 
> But, I'm a little bummed. *I was hoping they'd let the R have Focus Bracketing* with this. The RP has it, and I'm not sure why, but I just thought they might include it.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Shame - I had been hoping for it too. Strange decision not include it.


----------



## jcochran (Sep 26, 2019)

Tom W said:


> Version 1.3 for the RP is also buried in that site. It was a little difficult for this English only speaker, but I managed to work my way through. All I need is a moving subject now.


I downloaded the fir update for the RP and the number comes up EOSRP0130.FIR. Do you know if this is correct as the instructions for installing implies there is only 3 digits (XXX) for the version number?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 26, 2019)

I installed the EOSRP0130.FIR on my RP and it is working great


----------



## jcochran (Sep 26, 2019)

Ramage said:


> I installed the EOSRP0130.FIR on my RP and it is working great


Thank-you Ramage!


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 26, 2019)

I would be very interested to hear if the AF-C tracking capability is also improved.


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 26, 2019)

WOW. They weren't kidding. This is impressive!


----------



## raistmaj (Sep 26, 2019)

Already installed on my EOS R and eye AF improvement is clearly noticeable, faster and more accurate even in low light conditions, it missed some tests shots at 1.2 using the 50mm RF 1.2, focusing my eyelashes instead of the eyes, really just a few from more than 30 test shots.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 26, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Wait...does this mean Canon is ******* or Canon is not *******???


That means that pro level R camera body with improved sensor readout coupled with an industry leading eye AF performance, hopefully decently sized and rugged body, new excellent sensor... start looking better than ever.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Sep 26, 2019)

This man makes a good point, that the eye AF matters less than people think, whether Sony or Canon. I realized way back last winter that eye AF wasn't of huge importance, because the depth of field typically appropriate means the face tracking can be near equal with eye tracking.


----------



## raistmaj (Sep 26, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> This man makes a good point, that the eye AF matters less than people think, whether Sony or Canon. I realized way back last winter that eye AF wasn't of huge importance, because the depth of field typically appropriate means the face tracking can be near equal with eye tracking.



I have to disagree, if I have a lens like the RF 50mm 1.2, there will be occasions that I would want to shoot it at 1.2/1.4/1.8 and not 7 (that is why I paid for it), previously, to nail the eye, you had to take headshots as with a medium distance it would only do face tracking and it was super slow.

Checking the results on camera or with the evf will not tell you if it is perfectly in focus, for that you have to shoot tethered and depending on the location you may not have that option I have taken thousands of shots with the EOS R and I can tell you that on super bright apertures, the face tracking sucks and I had to rely 99% on single point af.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

raistmaj said:


> I have to disagree, if I have a lens like the RF 50mm 1.2, there will be occasions that I would want to shoot it at 1.2/1.4/1.8 and not 7 (that is why I paid for it), previously, to nail the eye, you had to take headshots as with a medium distance it would only do face tracking and it was super slow.
> 
> Checking the results on camera or with the evf will not tell you if it is perfectly in focus, for that you have to shoot tethered and depending on the location you may not have that option I have taken thousands of shots with the EOS R and I can tell you that on super bright apertures, the face tracking sucks and I had to rely 99% on single point af.


True. I cannot count the number of times, when using the 5D Mark III, that a photo looked sharp on the LCD, but then wasn't sharp at all (eye front focus) when I see it on my computer. That was with f/2.8L lenses (mostly). At f/1.2, eye-AF becomes very important. I'll shoot at f/1.2 as often as I can or think I need to... even if it means adding an ND filter to get to 1/8000 sec or below shutter speed. The background separation I personally want is found there.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Updated from Canon Europe a little while ago. Amazing improvement.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 26, 2019)

What about for sports or birds?


----------



## digigal (Sep 26, 2019)

I just downloaded 1.4 from Aust. and installed it on my R. It's nighttime here in CA so not much to try it on but tried on some stationary objects and it stuck like glue to them as I moved the camera around. We'll see what happens with some birdies tomorrow!


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> WOW. They weren't kidding. This is impressive!


Good to hear! I've just downloaded it here in the UK and can't wait until daylight to try it out with my 100-400L IS II. Up to now it's been pretty hopeless, I got better focussing with my first DSLR, a Nikon D40 with Sigma 70-300. 

I'm hoping for great things...


----------



## vjlex (Sep 26, 2019)

*sigh* would be nice if they showed the 5D4 firmware a little eye-AF love... do you think there are hardware limitations against it?


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Shame - I had been hoping for it too. Strange decision not include it.



What actually does focus stacking feature do on RP? Only makes a set of shots from close to far focusing point or gives a final stacked single image like multiexpo feature?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

miric said:


> What actually does focus stacking feature do on RP? Only makes a set of shots from close to far focusing point or gives a final stacked single image like multiexpo feature?


People use it for macro shots, I think. So the whole subject can be in focus.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 26, 2019)

It’s just a massive upgrade for me. I wouldn’t have expected it to be this good in low tungsten light, but even with the kids it sticks like glue. And through my wife’s glasses also. I can’t wait to go out and track some stuff today. Things like my son drinking from his cup and it just nails the eye past the bottom of the cup. It’s very quick to acquire focus and it doesn’t let go. And the precision and smoothness when using touch’n drag now means I can stop using the directional Keyes for precise placement.


----------



## Adelino (Sep 26, 2019)

miric said:


> What actually does focus stacking feature do on RP? Only makes a set of shots from close to far focusing point or gives a final stacked single image like multiexpo feature?


Just takes the shots then they have to be stacked manually.


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> People use it for macro shots, I think. So the whole subject can be in focus.



Of course I'm familiar with the feature intention. Though the question was about final result. If RP does a set of images like after panorama shooting for further processing it's OK because it saves some coins after 3rd-party software. But if it composes final image in the camera, it will be poor result. I had some experiense to make focus stacking for tiny objects, then stitched images in a dedicated software. The result was not so good even with three different options to stack. I wondered why and asked my buddy who's a serious insect macro photographer. He answered if you want to have perfect result you should use hands and masks.


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Just takes the shots then they have to be stacked manually.



Oh I see. It matters. So now I'd like to have this feature as well.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

miric said:


> Of course I'm familiar with the feature intention. Though the question was about final result. If RP does a set of images like after panorama shooting for further processing it's OK because it saves some coins after 3rd-party software. But if it composes final image in the camera, it will be poor result. I had some experiense to make focus stacking for tiny objects, then stitched images in a dedicated software. The result was not so good even with three different options to stack. I wondered why and asked my buddy who's a serious insect macro photographer. He answered if you want to have perfect result you should use hands and masks.


Sorry. I thought you had a question.


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sorry. I thought you had a question.


The question was about a result.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Viggo said:


> It’s just a massive upgrade for me. I wouldn’t have expected it to be this good in low tungsten light, but even with the kids it sticks like glue. And through my wife’s glasses also. I can’t wait to go out and track some stuff today. Things like my son drinking from his cup and it just nails the eye past the bottom of the cup. It’s very quick to acquire focus and it doesn’t let go. And the precision and smoothness when using touch’n drag now means I can stop using the directional Keyes for precise placement.


I aimed it at the television 12 feet away (38" = small by today's standards) and it just works great. Can't wait for daylight and try it on my most challenging subject, a two year old.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

miric said:


> The question was about a result.


Sorry. I thought your serious macro friend already answered that for you. If he did, then you have your answer already. I know I didn't come off as knowing anything about it at all, because I don't. You didn't seem to know anything either by the way you asked. You asked about near and far focus. I don't think that applies to macro.


----------



## DrJones (Sep 26, 2019)

Canon France EOS R 1.4.0 : https://www.canon.fr/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-r.html?type=firmware


----------



## Thanhha (Sep 26, 2019)

One more thing to mention is the touch & drag AF point selection is more sensitive now, it looks like using a computer's mouse to select any point you want.


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Sorry. I thought your serious macro friend already answered that for you. If he did, then you have your answer already. I know I didn't come off as knowing anything about it at all, because I don't. You didn't seem to know anything either by the way you asked. You asked about near and far focus. I don't think that applies to macro.



The result of stacking photo feature was an interim question. I'd like to know if RP produces only final result and it's OK because RP is just an amateur cam. R is a different story. But if that feature makes a set of photos it's really strange why they didn't bring it to R.

"You asked about near and far focus. I don't think that applies to macro." It's a bit unclear for me. Why?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanhha said:


> One more thing to mention is the touch & drag AF point selection is more sensitive now, it looks like using a computer's mouse to select any point you want.


Yes! Much smoother. Fantastic now. It was a little frustrating sometimes before this update.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

miric said:


> The result of stacking photo feature was an interim question. I'd like to know if RP produces only final result and it's OK because RP is just an amateur came. R is a different story. But if that feature makes a set of photos it's really strange why they didn't bring it to R.
> 
> "You asked about near and far focus. I don't think that applies to macro." It's a bit unclear for me. Why?


Well, I guess an insect, you could say the head is near and the abdomen far... but not what I generally think of for something so small. For panorama, I think big. Either way, I guess it is all the same.


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, I guess an insect, you could say the head is near and the abdomen far... but not what I generally think of for something so small. For panorama, I think big. Either way, I guess it is all the same.


OK, got it. I shoot a steam engine model with HeliconFocus on my previous 6DM2. It's not macro itself, rather close-up.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 26, 2019)

Just installed it from Canon Australia (canon.com.au).
Now the eye focus works on my cats!

I'm starting to really love this R.


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 26, 2019)

Noah said:


> Good to hear! I've just downloaded it here in the UK and can't wait until daylight to try it out with my 100-400L IS II. Up to now it's been pretty hopeless, I got better focussing with my first DSLR, a Nikon D40 with Sigma 70-300.
> 
> I'm hoping for great things...



I've had issues with my 70-200 II on my EOS R so far, its the only lens I've had poor performance from. I'm installing the firmware update right now and will test the lens with the new firmware, I've high hopes!


----------



## edoorn (Sep 26, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Just installed it from Canon Australia (canon.com.au).
> Now the eye focus works on my cats!
> 
> I'm starting to really love this R.



that seals the deal! Now I can convince my wife to buy me an R for Christmas


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 26, 2019)

Massive improvement in eye-AF! Just tried my 70-200 II and I shot a sequence of around 60 shots of my toddler chasing me around the house and from initial viewing on the LCD looks like at least 80% hit focus.

Had one weird moment where the eye AF locked onto a sheep printed on my boys baby chair, and I had to refocus twice to get it to focus back on his face. Maybe it has animal eye focus too?! ;-)


----------



## miric (Sep 26, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Now the eye focus works on my cats!



Sounds great. It would be nice if so like Sony. Though mine is sleeping now. Don't have a chance to test


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 26, 2019)

Update the 5DIV (And other highends like 1DXII) with this too please!!

Next step: Animal eye-AF!


----------



## Fran Decatta (Sep 26, 2019)

Yay! already updated  

Let's see how works tomorrow in the wedding w/28-70 F2....


----------



## Kit. (Sep 26, 2019)

miric said:


> The result of stacking photo feature was an interim question. I'd like to know if RP produces only final result and it's OK because RP is just an amateur came.


What makes you think that RP is unsuitable for, say, product photography?


----------



## tinaundmaxim (Sep 26, 2019)

Updated the firmware via the german canon site. Everything works like a charm. 

Responsiveness of the *touch'n'drag AF has been improved drastically* and using the R feels even better now. Did a few tests with the EF 35mm 1.4 II L and a EF 135mm 2.0 L and Eye-AF is working perfect on about 2x the distance than before. Eye AF is also working awesome on my Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art and Tamron 85mm 1.8 VC.

It also felt that the silent shutter produces less "lag-time" after an image is taken now. But this may be just my feeling since everything runs a lot smoother now.

The new firmware feels less than an update but more like a complete do-over of some basic EOS R functions to me, and they did a great job with that.
I will see how the R performs on firmware 1.4 on a wedding on saturday and if the new "smoothness of everything" maybe drains battery life faster or not.


----------



## chrisb (Sep 26, 2019)

The eye af seems great now. But the biggest improvement for me is the touch and drag. What a huge improvement. Totally usable now.

A thing that i wish they would have fixed is the fake no blackout. There should be an option to turn it off so you can have a normal dslr-like blackout. With the fake one you have no clue of where your subject is going. Really frustrating.


----------



## ionlydrinkbud (Sep 26, 2019)

Sounds like everyone is happy with this update so far! I have a 80d and want to upgrade to full frame should I get the R now or wait until gen 2? What would you do? ( I have already invested in some nice L glass throughout years.)


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 26, 2019)

So now you know what we are talking when we got angry with Canon because of lack of response with the mirrorless and evoluting. Don´t want to be a "hater" but....I use this since December 2017! And we are now in late September 2019...This is what guys like me, that love Canon were complaining about...Canon took too long to response, but i am happy that finally they are responding! Hope they can catch up so i can sell my Sony and back 100% in Canon line!


----------



## briangus (Sep 26, 2019)

Was planning a quiet night in tonight processing a backlog but with this and the new RF 15-35 the backlog has just got bigger


----------



## gzroxas (Sep 26, 2019)

ionlydrinkbud said:


> Sounds like everyone is happy with this update so far! I have a 80d and want to upgrade to full frame should I get the R now or wait until gen 2? What would you do? ( I have already invested in some nice L glass throughout years.)


Same boat here! The R is getting very exciting, I’m now only waiting for the intervalometer (and if they can do anything to further improve video, I’ll take that!!)


----------



## edoorn (Sep 26, 2019)

briangus said:


> Was planning a quiet night in tonight processing a backlog but with this and the new RF 15-35 the backlog has just got bigger


you have that lens already?


----------



## briangus (Sep 26, 2019)

edoorn said:


> you have that lens already?


Yes just picked it up a couple of hours ago


----------



## vjlex (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Wild said:


> So now you know what we are talking when we got angry with Canon because of lack of response with the mirrorless and evoluting. Don´t want to be a "hater" but....I use this since December 2017! And we are now in late September 2019...This is what guys like me, that love Canon were complaining about...Canon took too long to response, but i am happy that finally they are responding! Hope they can catch up so i can sell my Sony and back 100% in Canon line!



Benefit of the doubt, you mean December 2018, right? EOS R hasn't been out even a year yet (*Canon EOS R* Released: October 25, 2018).


----------



## LesC (Sep 26, 2019)

ionlydrinkbud said:


> Sounds like everyone is happy with this update so far! I have a 80d and want to upgrade to full frame should I get the R now or wait until gen 2? What would you do? ( I have already invested in some nice L glass throughout years.)



I had the 80D and FF 6DMKi & MKII. Was never that impressed with the 80D's noise performance. I got rid of the 80D and the 6D MKII to get the EOS R and I'm very happy with it; IQ at least on a par with the 5D MKIV and in a much smaller body. The EVF is so good I don't notice the difference between it & a regular optical viewfinder. Battery performance obviously not so good as the 80D but the R takes the same batteries.

Sounds like the next R will be a high MP beast & then maybe a 1DX type sports shooter. They're both likely to be considerably more expensive than the R so unless you need 75-80 MP and dual card slots, I'd go with the R otherwise you may have a long wait...


----------



## LesC (Sep 26, 2019)

briangus said:


> Yes just picked it up a couple of hours ago


Looking forward to some real user thoughts then


----------



## LesC (Sep 26, 2019)

Just need the focus bracketing form the RP next


----------



## Canfan (Sep 26, 2019)

MadScotsman said:


> The AF improvements are massive, and important. I've watched some real world comparisons and it's definitely holding it's own against other brands.
> 
> But, I'm a little bummed. I was hoping they'd let the R have Focus Bracketing with this. The RP has it, and I'm not sure why, but I just thought they might include it.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Focus bracketing would have been a nice touch. Don't know why they skimp on such little features like this when its something already available in the ecosystem. That aspect of their business model is quite sad. Auto focus is one of the most crucial aspects of a camera, it determines whether you get the shot or don't.


----------



## Paul6 (Sep 26, 2019)

New EOS R firmware, dramatic AF improvement
I have just upgraded the firmware in my EOS R to 1.4 what a difference it makes
Using my trainee hairdressers head I did a few simple tests using the 50mm RF lens
Before upgrade eye autofocus works up to about 1m to 2m away from the face. After the upgrade the it now works from about 5m to 6m a dramatic improvement.
The touch and drag has also improved, much more responsive.
Cannot wait to try it out next weekend on a real life model the beautiful SimoneH.


----------



## Architect1776 (Sep 26, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Wait...does this mean Canon is ******* or Canon is not *******???



Sounds like Canon is really ******* with this. It will really doom them to oblivion as their tech is so bad and their sensors suck.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 26, 2019)

chrisb said:


> The eye af seems great now. But the biggest improvement for me is the touch and drag. What a huge improvement. Totally usable now.
> 
> A thing that i wish they would have fixed is the fake no blackout. There should be an option to turn it off so you can have a normal dslr-like blackout. With the fake one you have no clue of where your subject is going. Really frustrating.



Thanks, I was hoping someone would report on the delay/blackout post-shot. Great to hear about the other improvements though.


----------



## Foxeslink (Sep 26, 2019)

This update is just wow. It's like a new camera, Touch and Drag drastically improved, eye Autofocus as well.
Just great work Canon, great work!


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 26, 2019)

I discovered the touch and drag improvement last night after playing with eye-detect for awhile. At first I was really confused, because there was no mention of this improvement in the release notes, but there was a remarkable difference in the smoothness and speed. I questioned if I inadvertently changed some magical setting to achieve this result...but nope! Bonus feature in the firmware update! IMHO, Canon knocked this update out of the park.


----------



## criscokkat (Sep 26, 2019)

With the optimized code, did the fps change at all when in tracking modes?


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 26, 2019)

shunsai said:


> Benefit of the doubt, you mean December 2018, right? EOS R hasn't been out even a year yet (*Canon EOS R* Released: October 25, 2018).



No, I mean i have this since I bought Sony A7r3 in December 2017! What i´m telling is that I use this since then (eye-af) and Canon users only now can benefict of this. And don´t believe the guys that said that this si not important, yes it is and I use it very often!


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

Downloaded firmware from Canon Asia. All went well with update. Touch and Drag does seem more precise, but, otherwise, I can't check much because I'm stuck in my house while tile is being installed in studio space (upgrade from painted concrete!)...Can't wait for kids to get home! (I thought of taking photos of the tile guys, but I don't want to distract them!)

Enjoy, all!


----------



## DigiAngel (Sep 26, 2019)

Holy...! The EOS R is a complete new Camera with this Update. AF Servo Performance (not just Eye Tracking) is massively improved, EYE Tracking is extremely responsive and works for far longer distances now, the refresh rate of the AF area on screen is much faster (i guess the same 60 fps the displays use, instead of the ~20 fps is was before) and, maybe even the best part, touch and drag focus selection on the display works butter smooth now, i dont regret having no AF joystick now.

what is definitely not on par with the recent sony cameras is subject recognition, and sticking to it when you pan the camera. the autofocus area still starts to wander off if you pan to fast, or even on its own.

but all in all i am more than surprised by this and looking forward to using the "new" camera at a wedding on the weekend and see how it behaves.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 26, 2019)

Someone please test a big telephoto lens and tracking or shooting birds/sports!


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

DigiAngel said:


> Holy...! The EOS R is a complete new Camera with this Update. AF Servo Performance (not just Eye Tracking) is massively improved, EYE Tracking is extremely responsive and works for far longer distances now, the refresh rate of the AF area on screen is much faster (i guess the same 60 fps the displays use, instead of the ~20 fps is was before) and, maybe even the best part, touch and drag focus selection on the display works butter smooth now, i dont regret having no AF joystick now.
> 
> what is definitely not on par with the recent sony cameras is subject recognition, and sticking to it when you pan the camera. the autofocus area still starts to wander off if you pan to fast, or even on its own.
> 
> but all in all i am more than surprised by this and looking forward to using the "new" camera at a wedding on the weekend and see how it behaves.



I was noticing the same about the AF points "wandering." Too bad this wasn't improved, but so glad to hear about so many other improvements.

And you really have great work in your galleries on your website. Thanks so much for putting the link under your name. Lovely images!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

shawn said:


> Looking forward to this and I also have the RF 28-70mm f/2 arriving tomorrow...


It is quite the lens! Congrats!


----------



## sdz (Sep 26, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Wait...does this mean Canon is ******* or Canon is not *******???


Canon is *******. There's death, taxes, Canon's demise. All are inevitable.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Just installed it from Canon Australia (canon.com.au).
> Now the eye focus works on my cats!
> 
> I'm starting to really love this R.


Hahaha! Cat-eye detect! That's great!


----------



## DigiAngel (Sep 26, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> Update the 5DIV (And other highends like 1DXII) with this too please!!
> 
> Next step: Animal eye-AF!



would be great, but sadly those "oldies" most definitely do not have the processor power the R has. on some canon marketing material they stated the digic 8 has 40 times more performance in regards to autofocus calculations than the digic 6 in the 5d mark IV. so...io dont think the IV can become much faster, even if canon wanted to update.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> Update the 5DIV (And other highends like 1DXII) with this too please!!
> 
> Next step: Animal eye-AF!


Someone here has replied that it works on his cat, so maybe we already have it.  Someone else says it focused on a sheep's eye printed on a high chair.


----------



## DigiAngel (Sep 26, 2019)

tinaundmaxim said:


> The new firmware feels less than an update but more like a complete do-over of some basic EOS R functions to me, and they did a great job with that.
> I will see how the R performs on firmware 1.4 on a wedding on saturday and if the new "smoothness of everything" maybe drains battery life faster or not.



same for me, will be using the R alongside my 5D IV for a wedding on saturday (instead of a 5D III) - so far i think the R will be more than adequate in replacing the III.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hahaha! Cat-eye detect! That's great!



That's the tip of the ice berg .. I think it's got AT or anus tracking now for nude phot


Canfan said:


> Focus bracketing would have been a nice touch. Don't know why they skimp on such little features like this when its something already available in the ecosystem.


You don't know why?

Because in almost the entire product world, manufacturers don't put everything in everything. Mustang doesn't have a tailgate. Not every Chevy had a V8. Not every keyboard is contoured.

You don't know way?

Because about 299 photographers out of 300 wouldn't care. I do lots more than many of my photographer friends, and I wouldn't use it whatever camera its in. Actually, only about 1 in 80 photograhers I meet do any video, and hardly care bout video features in these new bodies.


----------



## MadScotsman (Sep 26, 2019)

Canfan said:


> Focus bracketing would have been a nice touch. Don't know why they skimp on such little features like this when its something already available in the ecosystem. That aspect of their business model is quite sad. Auto focus is one of the most crucial aspects of a camera, it determines whether you get the shot or don't.



I've seen a couple of interviews with Ishizuka (CEO) where he had said outright that he wants to start attracting customers by adding features and value to the R line to increase customer satisfaction and attract more customers. I kinda figured that meant stuff like this too, but, I guess we'll see.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> People use it for macro shots, I think. So the whole subject can be in focus.



So, what's the advantage of doing this in camera vs on the computer which has been the norm?

I'd think you'd pretty much always get superior and better control doing the focus stacking on the computer while you're working a RAW workflow....much like I'd not really want HDR finishing on camera, I'd rather do it controlled on the computer side....

C


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 26, 2019)

DigiAngel said:


> what is definitely not on par with the recent sony cameras is subject recognition, and sticking to it when you pan the camera. the autofocus area still starts to wander off if you pan to fast, or even on its own.



Quickly tried this out with an inanimate object as a subject after reading your comment...and you are correct. But I think this update is still fantastic and demonstrates that Canon is serious about providing meaningful firmware updates to the R line. So there's a good possibility we'll see this improved in a subsequent update.


----------



## MadScotsman (Sep 26, 2019)

cayenne said:


> So, what's the advantage of doing this in camera vs on the computer which has been the norm?
> 
> I'd think you'd pretty much always get superior and better control doing the focus stacking on the computer while you're working a RAW workflow....much like I'd not really want HDR finishing on camera, I'd rather do it controlled on the computer side....
> 
> C




When shooting a carefully staged macro scene, the dedicated macro lens will have a wafer thin depth of field. Without Focus Bracketing, if I've made the artistic decision that I want the entire scene in focus, then I will need to compose, focus, shoot, refocus, shoot, refocus, shoot, etc. Perhaps as many as 40 times or more. 

On my (wife's) RP, I simply need to set the bracket to 40 images, compose, and shoot. 

Yes, it's still on me to combine them all in post, but the feature itself is useful, and can save time and tedium.

There are also landscape applications as well.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 26, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Someone please test a big telephoto lens and tracking or shooting birds/sports!


 Yes, please. Any information about use with the 100-400L II with 1.4 III or similar would be awesome.

I love my EOS-R but with the above equipped it’s so slow it’s almost unusable. When I put the same combo on my 5D4 it’s faster than my 7D2.

You can work around it if you have time, but it’s very disappointing. Makes fast BIFs hard to capture.

EDIT:

Just took the above combo out after getting the chance to update the firmware and it’s a day and night difference - it’s a new camera all over again.

Fantastic improvement.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 26, 2019)

cayenne said:


> So, what's the advantage of doing this in camera vs on the computer which has been the norm?


"On the computer" - you mean, by driving lens focus via tethering?

I think, it's only supported on PowerShots, not on ILCs.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

MadScotsman said:


> When shooting a carefully staged macro scene, the dedicated macro lens will have a wafer thin depth of field. Without Focus Bracketing, if I've made the artistic decision that I want the entire scene in focus, then I will need to compose, focus, shoot, refocus, shoot, refocus, shoot, etc. Perhaps as many as 40 times or more.
> 
> On my (wife's) RP, I simply need to set the bracket to 40 images, compose, and shoot.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a good answer. My answer to the OP on this subject was extremely basic because I thought he had no idea what the feature was used for. All I knew was that the macro shooters like it. Basic, because I only know that much.  Your answer is wonderful.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Sep 26, 2019)

All I can say is it’s a good thing Sony had a head start because this thing rocks. Haven’t shot my 600 on it yet but playing around with the 100-400+ 1.4 and it’s awesome. Even just throwing a clear water bottles in the air and it nails it.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> All I can say is it’s a good thing Sony had a head start because this thing rocks. Haven’t shot my 600 on it yet but playing around with the 100-400+ 1.4 and it’s awesome. Even just throwing a clear water bottles in the air and it nails it.


Wow! Are these cropped?


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Sep 26, 2019)

And then a bluejay happened to just fly past not great angles but a nice small subject to test the tracking !
All these pics are direct WiFi uploads from the camera nothing done to them.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Wow! Are these cropped?



Nope straight WiFi direct from the camera untouched. 
Also had a backlit eagle go past. It nailed focus every time. Crappy photos I know but I was just looking for something to test the focus tracking on.


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Someone please test a big telephoto lens and tracking or shooting birds/sports!



Tried it today and it's improved from unusable to hopeless for anything smaller than a horse at any distance away with a 400mm lens. User error, obviously.


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Someone here has replied that it works on his cat, so maybe we already have it.  Someone else says it focused on a sheep's eye printed on a high chair.



Doesn't work on my dog, she has spots. Usual excuses.


----------



## Pape (Sep 26, 2019)

cats got bit human shaped face maybe it helps?


----------



## damonbrodie (Sep 26, 2019)

1.4 is now available on the Canon USA site:





__





Canon Support for EOS R | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon EOS R. Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 26, 2019)

Eye AF works on Hellboy, humans in the background and the old hag / Babagoosh.

But not Pigwolf, tiny goblins or my dog.


----------



## d.o.k (Sep 26, 2019)

Holy cow, I have two kids with glasses (2 YO and 5 YO) : the difference is huge betwenn 1.2 and 1.4 ! Now I'm happy, simple as that.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 26, 2019)

This update gives me hope! What about the freezes after taking a picture (or sometimes at acquiring focus) ? Have they gone? I'm not talking about photo review, but actual micro freezes.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

akiskev said:


> This update gives me hope! What about the freezes after taking a picture (or sometimes at acquiring focus) ? Have they gone? I'm not talking about photo review, but actual micro freezes.


I turned off image review and I get no freezes that I can tell. That was true for me before the update. I can still review images just like I did on the 5D Mark III or like you do on your 6D mark II. I just no longer get the review in viewfinder automatically, like I did before, right after taking a photo. I'm also in continuous AF, but don't know whether that makes a difference.


----------



## Paul6 (Sep 26, 2019)

Just part hold down the shutter button between shots and no preview


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Paul6 said:


> Just part hold down the shutter button between shots and no preview


Or turn review off. To turn off image review, go to the first Shooting menu (with the camera symbol), choose Image Review, and set the *review* time to *Off*; this is explained *on* page 118 of the manual.


----------



## Paul6 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes but this way gives you the option, you may want to see the preview and as soon as you touch the shutter button it diaprars


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Sep 26, 2019)

Well the eye detection did work and track on this deer. I know the photo is dark but once again direct WiFi upload untouched.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

Paul6 said:


> Yes but this way gives you the option, you may want to see the preview and as soon as you touch the shutter button it diaprars


True, but to re-acquire focus, one must let go of the button first anyway. If wanting to shoot faster. He wanted zero freeze.


----------



## diegopisante (Sep 26, 2019)

Finally!!!
..... installing.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 26, 2019)

I tried with birds tonight, with the 50mm, so they were TINY in the EVF. Only to test AF. A black bird against a black background was difficult, but worked with the small single point, but against the brighter sky, it performed admirably . I also shot a tiny bird on a very large lawn, and I got a couple of refocuses with the larger tracking rectangle, but suddenly it turned tiny and focus was dead on the bird. Without zooming in I couldn’t see it, lol. I’m not 100% sure that eye-AF is the better option over face detect for hitting the nearest eye. Because when the square is THAT small, it can’t be as precise, more testing will follow.


----------



## ronno (Sep 26, 2019)

chrisb said:


> The eye af seems great now. But the biggest improvement for me is the touch and drag. What a huge improvement. Totally usable now.
> 
> A thing that i wish they would have fixed is the fake no blackout. There should be an option to turn it off so you can have a normal dslr-like blackout. With the fake one you have no clue of where your subject is going. Really frustrating.


You would have no clue where your subject is going with a black out either. 
Have you tried turning image review off?
This helps to keep the slide show as brief as possible ;-)


----------



## akiskev (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> True, but to re-acquire focus, one must let go of the button first anyway. If wanting to shoot faster. He wanted zero freeze.


Yes and I'm also talking about the stutter during the shot.. super distracting. It can be seen at 7.10:





This is the biggest problem that keeps me from getting an EOS R right now -> see what happens in 5.54:






Can Canon do what Sony does with the new firmware? I mean black frame interpolation instead of persisting the image during the shots.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 26, 2019)

MadScotsman said:


> When shooting a carefully staged macro scene, the dedicated macro lens will have a wafer thin depth of field. Without Focus Bracketing, if I've made the artistic decision that I want the entire scene in focus, then I will need to compose, focus, shoot, refocus, shoot, refocus, shoot, etc. Perhaps as many as 40 times or more.
> 
> On my (wife's) RP, I simply need to set the bracket to 40 images, compose, and shoot.
> 
> ...



D'oh, I was misreading what this was.

I was reading this for some reason only as the camera processing internally the different focused images.

I wasn't thinking of it as being analogous of taking bracketed exposures.....where in this case, I now understand the camera sets different focus points as you hold the button down..


I have a macro rail system I use for macro stuff, I shoot an image, turn the screw to move the camera ever so slightly...and snap a pick, lather, rinse repeat.

I'd not thought of the camera doing that focus shifting automatically. That's interesting.

But even so, what kind of control do you have over this? How many "slices" of focus can it take and how is set up on the camera? 

Even so, if I did shoot the bracketed focus like I would do a set of bracketed exposures for HDR and the like, I'd not want the cameras version of compositing them together, I'd trust the post work on that still to the computer, using Photoshop, Affinity Photo, One1RAW or something even more specialized for focus stacking....which is what I thought this whole thing was about.

LOL....I gotta start paying more attention to what I read here and less on the day job....it distracts me!!



C


----------



## Kit. (Sep 26, 2019)

ronno said:


> You would have no clue where your subject is going with a black out either.


But it does not provide _misleading_ info for your eye to track.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

Has anybody been using Zone AF? What is it good for other than, maybe, a bird against the sky? And was it improved at all with the update? Thanks!


----------



## Cwall64 (Sep 26, 2019)

cayenne said:


> D'oh, I was misreading what this was.
> 
> I was reading this for some reason only as the camera processing internally the different focused images.
> 
> ...


Canon video -


----------



## domo_p1000 (Sep 26, 2019)

This u/g has to be pretty good - I don't think I've seen a single Sony fanboy post a comment!


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

akiskev said:


> Yes and I'm also talking about the stutter during the shot.. super distracting. It can be seen at 7.10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about youtubers. I use in the real world.  I get no blackout. I don't notice any freeze. Have you tried it yourself? I have no way of knowing how somebody in a video has the camera set up.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 26, 2019)

cayenne said:


> [...]
> But even so, what kind of control do you have over this? How many "slices" of focus can it take and how is set up on the camera?
> 
> Even so, if I did shoot the bracketed focus like I would do a set of bracketed exposures for HDR and the like, I'd not want the cameras version of compositing them together, I'd trust the post work on that still to the computer, using Photoshop, Affinity Photo, One1RAW or something even more specialized for focus stacking....which is what I thought this whole thing was about.
> ...



The camera will automatically take the shots. It does not process internally the shots taken. It saves all shots in camera and then DPP (or perhaps other stacking programs, too) can combine them into one final image. Better start wider because corners of initial shots will be cut when combining them. Needs some practice.
It would have been great if I could take the first shot (where to start) and last shot (where to end focus) and the system could manage to take the slice pictures in between automatically. This current system does no know where to end and may go and focus far behind or in front of the subject to take the number of shots assigned to it.


----------



## akiskev (Sep 26, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't know about youtubers. I use in the real world.


What does youtube have to do with it? I like taking action and panning shots, and this evf stutter is a big no no for me. It is super distracting and makes frame composition very difficult. I shoot cars in high speed. I prefer black out between shots a thousand times more compared to showing a frozen frame of the past.

That's why I'm asking if the new F/W has added any configuration regarding this.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 26, 2019)

akiskev said:


> What does youtube have to do with it? I like taking action and panning shots, and this evf stutter is a big no no for me. It is super distracting and makes frame composition very difficult. I shoot cars in high speed. I prefer black out between shots a thousand times more compared to showing a frozen frame of the past.
> 
> That's why I'm asking if the new F/W has added any configuration regarding this.


Like I said, the way I am set up, I have no frozen frame. Youtubers do not tell you all their settings most of the time. That is what YouTube has to do with it. Go try a camera at a store. Turn off image review. Turn on continuous focus.


----------



## jvillain (Sep 26, 2019)

ionlydrinkbud said:


> Sounds like everyone is happy with this update so far! I have a 80d and want to upgrade to full frame should I get the R now or wait until gen 2? What would you do? ( I have already invested in some nice L glass throughout years.)



I hve both the 80D and the R. The R is a large step up from the 80D if all you shoot is stills. But I would start with making a list of the features YOU need. After you have the list look for the camera that suites those needs. I would consider waiting till the holiday season if you decide to pull the trigger because the holidays aren't that far off now and I would expect some good deals on the R this year. Hope you find a camera that makes you happy.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 26, 2019)

Has anyone but me noticed that the “busy”-light blinks one time every few/some minutes when the camera is on standby with the 1.4.0 firmware? Can’t really tell how many minutes, I just notice it blinks having it next to me.


----------



## tvb (Sep 26, 2019)

akiskev said:


> That's why I'm asking if the new F/W has added any configuration regarding this.


Just checked it, has become a bit better with 1.4.0.
Now, if you continue to hold AF-ON (or shutter btn half-pressed) after taking a shot, it won't stutter until you release the button.

(Though I usually release-press again AF during pans, so it isn't going to help me much...)


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 26, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Has anyone but me noticed that the “busy”-light blinks one time every few/some minutes when the camera is on standby with the 1.4.0 firmware? Can’t really tell how many minutes, I just notice it blinks having it next to me.


Just stared at it for a solid 5 minutes. It blinked when it went into standby, but not after that until I took it out of standby. Not sure if this would make any difference, but I have an EF lens attached, and the LCD panel is in the closed position.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Has anyone but me noticed that the “busy”-light blinks one time every few/some minutes when the camera is on standby with the 1.4.0 firmware? Can’t really tell how many minutes, I just notice it blinks having it next to me.



Do you have any connectivity going on? Is the camera linked to something?


----------



## cayenne (Sep 26, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> The camera will automatically take the shots. It does not process internally the shots taken. It saves all shots in camera and then DPP (or perhaps other stacking programs, too) can combine them into one final image. Better start wider because corners of initial shots will be cut when combining them. Needs some practice.
> It would have been great if I could take the first shot (where to start) and last shot (where to end focus) and the system could manage to take the slice pictures in between automatically. This current system does no know where to end and may go and focus far behind or in front of the subject to take the number of shots assigned to it.



Thanks to you and *Cwall64 *for the replies!!

Interesting. I guess if you're out and about without planning to shoot macro, and maybe didn't bring a tripod, or macro rails...this would indeed be handy.

I could definitely see having the option to set the initial and end focus would be VERY useful.

Awhile back I bought some macro rails, I think from Hejnar...

I think it is this: The Hejnar Screw Adjusting Macro Rail

I've only played with it a few times and NOW....I'm reminded I need to dig this out and go play with it a LOT more!!


Oh man, I just need a little of that powerball money, so I can not have to work, and just go play with photography!!!

C


----------



## Viggo (Sep 26, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Do you have any connectivity going on? Is the camera linked to something?


Not linked to anything, Bluetooth and WiFi is off


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

A lot of very positive reviews here--but are they based on what the AF point in Eye Tracking is doing, or on results carefully checked back-of-camera or on a monitor? I mean is the better _apparent_ tracking in the EVF translating into real AF improvement regarding staying on the eye?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Not linked to anything, Bluetooth and WiFi is off


Now I'm going to have to keep it next to me during dinner, etc. 

Ummm...Just curious, does the lens you have on it now have IS? 
Also, is the lens cap on when the busy light winks at you?
Eco Mode on or off?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 26, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Now I'm going to have to keep it next to me during dinner, etc.
> 
> Ummm...Just curious, does the lens you have on it now have IS?
> Also, is the lens cap on when the busy light winks at you?
> Eco Mode on or off?


I think I found out, it’s just when the top display goes to standby, the camera itself goes into standby in 30 seconds. Thanks!


----------



## jvillain (Sep 26, 2019)

"4. Rotate the dial to select <P> mode."

I guess they don't know how the R works.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 26, 2019)

btw, did anyone notice the "S" on the R for this thread?


----------



## scyrene (Sep 26, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Thanks to you and *Cwall64 *for the replies!!
> 
> Interesting. I guess if you're out and about without planning to shoot macro, and maybe didn't bring a tripod, or macro rails...this would indeed be handy.
> 
> ...



It's worth pointing out a couple of things. While this feature is neat and will doubtless help some people in some situations, my understanding is, a focus rail is preferable as many lenses exhibit focus breathing, i.e. the field of view changes with the focus, which can impact image stacks taken by refocusing rather than physically shifting the camera/lens as on a rail. Not that it won't work, but the results may be inferior. Also naturally it only works with AF lenses, so for example the legendary MP-E will forever be excluded. Tethered automated macro focus stacking has been around for years - Helicon has software that does this, for example. The same caveats apply.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Sep 26, 2019)

akiskev said:


> Yes and I'm also talking about the stutter during the shot.. super distracting. It can be seen at 7.10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The photographer sounds a bit ignorant of the full scope of the matter.

He's bringing up something that won't even matter. Even if there was zero pause, one would still be aiming and composing nearly identical.

And hard to imagine why he prefers instead a look of blackouts that looks like a sequence of power failures. Either way, it's very trivial.


----------



## Otara (Sep 26, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The photographer sounds a bit ignorant of the full scope of the matter.
> 
> He's bringing up something that won't even matter. Even if there was zero pause, one would still be aiming and composing nearly identical.
> 
> And hard to imagine why he prefers instead a look of blackouts that looks like a sequence of power failures. Either way, it's very trivial.



I find it a bit irritating but livable. The easiest real solution is a higher framerate, on the M6 II it didnt bother me.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 27, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> The photographer sounds a bit ignorant of the full scope of the matter.
> 
> He's bringing up something that won't even matter. Even if there was zero pause, one would still be aiming and composing nearly identical.
> 
> And hard to imagine why he prefers instead a look of blackouts that looks like a sequence of power failures. Either way, it's very trivial.



Zero pause would require 60 fps for the eye to not see it. That's a video rate. Honestly, I see no difference between what we have and a mirror moving up and down. There's also the mechanical shutter to consider. I don't understand why some are expecting to not see the shot being taken.


----------



## kloakatv (Sep 27, 2019)

Warrenl said:


> OMG. I just updated. It works as well as the preview videos. Tracks eye closest to the camera and way further out than before


Yes it works great. The eye detection really works great now. As it should have worked at the beginning. Not a complaint I'm glad Canon is giving us these updates.


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Wild said:


> So now you know what we are talking when we got angry with Canon because of lack of response with the mirrorless and evoluting. Don´t want to be a "hater" but....I use this since December 2017! And we are now in late September 2019...This is what guys like me, that love Canon were complaining about...Canon took too long to response, but i am happy that finally they are responding! Hope they can catch up so i can sell my Sony and back 100% in Canon line!



It is unbelievable how in the dumbass Canon fan boy's world eye auto focus has become so important and an awesome feature overnight. The moment one is critical about Canon, Canon fan boys immediately tags them as Sony fan boy and that is true for Nikon fan boys as well.

I, like you love to shoot with Canon and really want Canon to lead the pack in terms of technology, photo and video features, image and video quality, etc but Canon has been in a long hibernation. Canon lenses alone are a great reason to stick with Canon. Lately I am disappointed with Sony that they still do not offer a fully articulating touch screen and the touch feature does not work in menus, a better ergonomic body (I know a7r4 but I still feel that is not good enough). I truly cannot understand why Sony cannot address those. 

So how did that go for Canon fan boys
Initially all mirroless cameras are toys and not considered as cameras until Canon released a toy 
Then the lack of dual card slot is a big deal until Canon did the same thing. Don't get me wrong I definitely like to see dual card slots in a $2k+ camera
Eye auto focus was a gimmick until Canon got on-boarded on to the same gimmick. Now all of a sudden that is a great feature.
Fan boy's world (not just canon but applies for everything) is always mysterious and there is no room for common sense there.

Canon catching up with other manufactures I still really doubt it. IMO no matter what Canon will always find unbelievable ways to cripple their products like the 24fps saga, single card slot, UHS 1 slot, etc yet fan boys will defend every foolish decision by Canon as if they have vested interest in Canon. As a wildlife photog I see myself shooting with both Sony and Canon (and that's what corporates wants so they can extract more $ from customers) for the foreseeable future. If Canon ever comes up with a 200-600mm lens and they catch up with Sony in terms of technology and features I will definitely get rid of Sony but I have no hope on Canon at this point.


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 27, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> That's the tip of the ice berg .. I think it's got AT or anus tracking now for nude phot
> 
> You don't know why?
> 
> ...


Exactly I don't need it so nobody else should


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 27, 2019)

goldenhusky said:


> It is unbelievable how in the dumbass Canon fan boy's world eye auto focus has become so important and an awesome feature overnight. The moment one is critical about Canon, Canon fan boys immediately tags them as Sony fan boy and that is true for Nikon fan boys as well.
> 
> I, like you love to shoot with Canon and really want Canon to lead the pack in terms of technology, photo and video features, image and video quality, etc but Canon has been in a long hibernation. Canon lenses alone are a great reason to stick with Canon. Lately I am disappointed with Sony that they still do not offer a fully articulating touch screen and the touch feature does not work in menus, a better ergonomic body (I know a7r4 but I still feel that is not good enough). I truly cannot understand why Sony cannot address those.
> 
> ...



Seems to me that Sony just needs a flip screen and Menu touch you will be happy with Sony, keep up the pressure and from what I have read they are sure to respond. Once they do you can dump all your Canon gear and you will be happy.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 27, 2019)

goldenhusky said:


> Exactly I don't need it so nobody else should


But what about the huge stalker fan base?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 27, 2019)

goldenhusky said:


> It is unbelievable how in the dumbass Canon fan boy's world eye auto focus has become so important and an awesome feature overnight. The moment one is critical about Canon, Canon fan boys immediately tags them as Sony fan boy and that is true for Nikon fan boys as well.
> 
> I, like you love to shoot with Canon and really want Canon to lead the pack in terms of technology, photo and video features, image and video quality, etc but Canon has been in a long hibernation. Canon lenses alone are a great reason to stick with Canon. Lately I am disappointed with Sony that they still do not offer a fully articulating touch screen and the touch feature does not work in menus, a better ergonomic body (I know a7r4 but I still feel that is not good enough). I truly cannot understand why Sony cannot address those.
> 
> ...


Labeling all fanboys the same is a mistake. The problem was never mirrorless Sony stomping Canon or eating Canon's lunch, like we've heard so many times before. That never happened. The problem was never mirrorless. The problem was Sony fanboys signing up just to tell us how they love Sony. The problem is the annoyingly bad attitude, and you have it. That this all has you so spun up speaks volumes about you.

So now that Canon has done, I guess, what you have been screaming for, have you purchased?


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 27, 2019)

As a "lowly" RP user, updated and tried with some stuffed animals and dolls (no living creatures with me tonight  ) and it is impressive. Can't wait to get out on Saturday and give this a real try.


----------



## Thanhha (Sep 27, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> I discovered the touch and drag improvement last night after playing with eye-detect for awhile. At first I was really confused, because there was no mention of this improvement in the release notes, but there was a remarkable difference in the smoothness and speed. I questioned if I inadvertently changed some magical setting to achieve this result...but nope! Bonus feature in the firmware update! IMHO, Canon knocked this update out of the park.


The touch&drag responsive update is a big improvement to me, I feel like no other method could let me choose the desired AF area faster and more accurate than this, the lack of a joystick doesn't bother me now!


----------



## Pape (Sep 27, 2019)

scyrene said:


> It's worth pointing out a couple of things. While this feature is neat and will doubtless help some people in some situations, my understanding is, a focus rail is preferable as many lenses exhibit focus breathing, i.e. the field of view changes with the focus, which can impact image stacks taken by refocusing rather than physically shifting the camera/lens as on a rail. Not that it won't work, but the results may be inferior. Also naturally it only works with AF lenses, so for example the legendary MP-E will forever be excluded. Tethered automated macro focus stacking has been around for years - Helicon has software that does this, for example. The same caveats apply.


If i could just program one of buttons to be enable and disable focus stacking i would be totally happy with RP focus stack . speed is essential many situations and it takes time push right buttons on menu  ef 70-300 and RF 24-105 are without focus breathing . and maybe unknown future macro lens too.
I dont like idea of complexity what using macro rail adds. not fun on field


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2019)

raistmaj said:


> I have to disagree, if I have a lens like the RF 50mm 1.2, there will be occasions that I would want to shoot it at 1.2/1.4/1.8 and not 7 (that is why I paid for it), previously, to nail the eye, you had to take headshots as with a medium distance it would only do face tracking and it was super slow.
> 
> Checking the results on camera or with the evf will not tell you if it is perfectly in focus, for that you have to shoot tethered and depending on the location you may not have that option I have taken thousands of shots with the EOS R and I can tell you that on super bright apertures, the face tracking sucks and I had to rely 99% on single point af.



Face tracking tries to put the center of the focal plane on the closes element of the face, which is typically the end of the nose. If it were my nose, you'd be in trouble. I found lots of pictures where the eyebrows were in focus, but the eyes not so much. Was shooting the 50 f/1.2, so this was more of a problem than for most. 

I moved over to Sony for the interim, until Canon opts to come out with a pro mirrorless camera, and had a moment just like this one: when Sony came out with firmware 5.0 for the A9. It was a wow moment. So glad to see Canon crossed that mile marker as well.

Long story short: eye detect does matter, but only if it works at distances from where you typically shoot. I'd put that at 5-20 feet in my case. Now, 50mm at 20 feet isn't going to see much difference between eye detect and face detect (you have about a foot of depth front and back from the target at f/1.2), but if you're doing telephoto, as often am, it'll be make or break. My birding rig has 0.07 inch wiggle room at that distance, and my 200mm would have 1.01 inches.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yes! Much smoother. Fantastic now. It was a little frustrating sometimes before this update.


Very glad to hear the improved that performance. One of my greatest disappointments (beaten only by the fps issue while doing continuous focus) with the R was that its monitor touch screen focus point selection seemed somehow much balkier than the M5 I used to have. LOVED that feature on the M5, but turned it off on the R. I thought it might be a processor performance issue, but very glad to hear it's fixed, which suggests it wasn't the hardware after all.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2019)

Pape said:


> cats got bit human shaped face maybe it helps?



This is the sort of thing that cat people say, and everyone else looks at each other and thinks silently, "Cat people!"


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 27, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Very glad to hear the improved that performance. One of my greatest disappointments (beaten only by the fps issue while doing continuous focus) with the R was that its monitor touch screen focus point selection seemed somehow much balkier than the M5 I used to have. LOVED that feature on the M5, but turned it off on the R. I thought it might be a processor performance issue, but very glad to hear it's fixed, which suggests it wasn't the hardware after all.


Smooth as silk. Really, really great. FPS could be better, but since I just photograph people that don't move much it isn't a problem. I understand though.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Face tracking tries to put the center of the focal plane on the closes element of the face, which is typically the end of the nose. If it were my nose, you'd be in trouble. I found lots of pictures where the eyebrows were in focus, but the eyes not so much. Was shooting the 50 f/1.2, so this was more of a problem than for most.
> 
> I moved over to Sony for the interim, until Canon opts to come out with a pro mirrorless camera, and had a moment just like this one: when Sony came out with firmware 5.0 for the A9. It was a wow moment. So glad to see Canon crossed that mile marker as well.
> 
> Long story short: eye detect does matter, but only if it works at distances from where you typically shoot. I'd put that at 5-20 feet in my case. Now, 50mm at 20 feet isn't going to see much difference between eye detect and face detect (you have about a foot of depth front and back from the target at f/1.2), but if you're doing telephoto, as often am, it'll be make or break. My birding rig has 0.07 inch wiggle room at that distance, and my 200mm would have 1.01 inches.


It's spot focus on the eye of the bird with a DSLR, which is one reason I am sticking with one for the time being (and passed over the 80D because it doesn't have it). Firmware 6.0 supposedly does animal eye detect for the A9. If so, that could be transformational for relatively close up birds?


----------



## techfan (Sep 27, 2019)

I might bite into the first Canon after 15 years because of this new firmware.
But has anyone tested what happens with the EYE AF if there is more than 1 face? Ex. a group of 4 people. Can I change which face / eye it will focus on?
Thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 27, 2019)

In one of the video's I saw two faces, and then arrows next to the focus point. That seems it's likely to 'switch' to someone else, but maybe someone can confirm this. I have four cats around here, but no R


----------



## scyrene (Sep 27, 2019)

Pape said:


> If i could just program one of buttons to be enable and disable focus stacking i would be totally happy with RP focus stack . speed is essential many situations and it takes time push right buttons on menu  ef 70-300 and RF 24-105 are without focus breathing . and maybe unknown future macro lens too.
> I dont like idea of complexity what using macro rail adds. not fun on field



That's fine, most people don't want the hassle and it's an interesting new feature. With regard to those lenses, I didn't know they didn't focus breathe, thanks for the info, although they aren't typically used for macro photography (technically can't be used for such, really) - but focus stacking can be used for non-macro work of course. I'm glad you're finding it useful! Perhaps someone could start a thread showing shots taken using the feature, I'd be very interested to see the results it produces.

Edit: naturally, focus rails aren't typically intended for use in the field - where subject movement would likely render such precision focus stacks improbable anyway. I assumed we were talking about controlled studio work. If the RP's in-body stacking can be used on live/mobile subjects, that would be great, and I'd be especially like to see the shots.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Sep 27, 2019)

Confirmed!
Animal eye detect is definitely in the R now.
The AF placed the face detect box around the cat instantly, and then locked onto an eye very shortly thereafter.
The boxer is downstairs asleep so I didn't try it out him yet, but the cat was yelling at me to go feed him at 2:20 in the morning so I snapped a couple shots of him. lol

Also, yeah, touch and drag auto focus is computer mouse like in its motion. It's fantastic now, whereas before it was good. Smooth responsive and quick.

The R on 1.4 is definitely a much different camera than the one I bought last November on rev 1.0


----------



## Cryhavoc (Sep 27, 2019)

cayenne said:


> D'oh, I was misreading what this was.
> 
> I was reading this for some reason only as the camera processing internally the different focused images.
> 
> ...



I'd also love for the R to have focus bracketing similar to what I use in my Olympus OMD EM1 and EM5 mkII
You get all the shots you specify FB to take as well as a final image. for macro shooting, I specify around 8 shots, and for general focus bracketing, I like to use 5. In the Oly's, you get all the images and the final in camera processed image. 

Canon can easily incorporate this I would think, into the R.
Until they do, I'll use the OMD's.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Sep 27, 2019)

edoorn said:


> In one of the video's I saw two faces, and then arrows next to the focus point. That seems it's likely to 'switch' to someone else, but maybe someone can confirm this. I have four cats around here, but no R



Haven't had the opportunity to try it but I will later today when the daughter and grand daughters come over.
What you can do for sure is to use touch focus and slide the icon over to the person you want to lock into.
Touch and drag auto focus point is night and day different that it was with earlier firmware revs.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 27, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Interesting. I guess if you're out and about without planning to shoot macro, and maybe didn't bring a tripod, or macro rails...this would indeed be handy.


Or if you don't want to do that "shift focus, shoot" 40 times _manually_.

Or if your scene would require a 100 meters long "macro rail"....


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2019)

Cryhavoc said:


> Confirmed!
> Animal eye detect is definitely in the R now.
> The AF placed the face detect box around the cat instantly, and then locked onto an eye very shortly thereafter.
> The boxer is downstairs asleep so I didn't try it out him yet, but the cat was yelling at me to go feed him at 2:20 in the morning so I snapped a couple shots of him. lol
> ...


The prospect of a higher spec R with new firmware is getting exciting.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 27, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The prospect of a higher spec R with new firmware is getting exciting.


this. weather resistant please. USD 3800. here is my card.


----------



## miketcool (Sep 27, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> this. weather resistant please. USD 3800. here is my card.



My EOS R has been great in the rain so far!


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 27, 2019)

miketcool said:


> My EOS R has been great in the rain so far!



touch wood... there are multiple evidences to the contrary.


----------



## HikeBike (Sep 27, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Face tracking tries to put the center of the focal plane on the closes element of the face, which is typically the end of the nose. If it were my nose, you'd be in trouble.


LoL


----------



## SteveC (Sep 27, 2019)

Cryhavoc said:


> I'd also love for the R to have focus bracketing similar to what I use in my Olympus OMD EM1 and EM5 mkII
> You get all the shots you specify FB to take as well as a final image. for macro shooting, I specify around 8 shots, and for general focus bracketing, I like to use 5. In the Oly's, you get all the images and the final in camera processed image.
> 
> Canon can easily incorporate this I would think, into the R.
> Until they do, I'll use the OMD's.



What happens if you're in single shot mode? Do you have to press the shutter button that many times? (I don't think it should work that way, but apparently for exposure bracketing at least, it does--so I'd expect they did the same thing here. I remember having difficulty with my pictures being all over the map exposure-wise until I realized it was on and overriding what I was doing 2 out of every 3 shots---even after changing subjects! On the other hand--that was on a T6i/750D and for all I know they were smarter about it on the R/RP.)


----------



## cayenne (Sep 27, 2019)

SteveC said:


> What happens if you're in single shot mode? Do you have to press the shutter button that many times? (I don't think it should work that way, but apparently for exposure bracketing at least, it does--so I'd expect they did the same thing here. I remember having difficulty with my pictures being all over the map exposure-wise until I realized it was on and overriding what I was doing 2 out of every 3 shots---even after changing subjects! On the other hand--that was on a T6i/750D and for all I know they were smarter about it on the R/RP.)



I would assume the focus bracketing would work like exposure bracketing does (at least on my 5D3). Once I set exposure bracketing, I hold the button down and it takes all the different exposures.

I keep my camera on single shot 99.99% of the time, but with exposure bracketing it shoots as long as I hold the button.

I'd assume focus stacking would do the same on the R cameras?


C


----------



## Architect1776 (Sep 27, 2019)

Cryhavoc said:


> Confirmed!
> Animal eye detect is definitely in the R now.
> The AF placed the face detect box around the cat instantly, and then locked onto an eye very shortly thereafter.
> The boxer is downstairs asleep so I didn't try it out him yet, but the cat was yelling at me to go feed him at 2:20 in the morning so I snapped a couple shots of him. lol
> ...



Sounds like your cat and mine have been comparing notes.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 27, 2019)

Yup, I can confirm that face detect works better than eye-AF. Took 20 shots with each. 100% of the face detect shots had the nearest eye in perfect focus with f1.2. With eye-af around 80% were sharp and some where only kind of sharp, like the variation of focus quality from a dslr.
It looks really cool with the small square tracking the eye, but for critical focus I’m going back to face detect.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Yup, I can confirm that face detect works better than eye-AF. Took 20 shots with each. 100% of the face detect shots had the nearest eye in perfect focus with f1.2. With eye-af around 80% were sharp and some where only kind of sharp, like the variation of focus quality from a dslr.
> It looks really cool with the small square tracking the eye, but for critical focus I’m going back to face detect.


Your results for the eye-detect match my limited tests yesterday. I need more time working with it, learning its wrinkles...But I did not think to try face-detect only! Thank you!

Clearly, with the EVF even slightly choppy the way it is now, some kind of tracking is needed to stay on the face during bursts. Otherwise, guess work. (For portraits, I've never felt any kind of problem with tracking on my own through the dSLRs' OVF. But I have lost track of birds at 400mm with the 100-400mm when the birds are fast and close. Faces of people? Never.)


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 27, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> touch wood... there are multiple evidences to the contrary.



Weird. I've gotten my EOS R and 28-70mm plenty wet.









Rain 1 GIF


Watch and share Rain 1 GIFs




gfycat.com


----------



## Viggo (Sep 27, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> Weird. I've gotten my EOS R and 28-70mm plenty wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was all it took for mine to fog up my EVF.


----------



## gbc (Sep 27, 2019)

Installed the firmware before I took it to a concert shoot last night. The AF has been really dragging recently, but this update seems to have fixed my biggest worry with concert shooting. and the touch and drag, which I already grew to love, is SO much smoother now.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 27, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I would assume the focus bracketing would work like exposure bracketing does (at least on my 5D3). Once I set exposure bracketing, I hold the button down and it takes all the different exposures.
> 
> I keep my camera on single shot 99.99% of the time, but with exposure bracketing it shoots as long as I hold the button.



I'll have to try that. (I think when I had that experience I was shooting tethered; hard to hold THAT button down.) That at least would be a sensible way for the feature to operate in single shot mode (though the manual should TELL you that you need to hold the button down).


----------



## scyrene (Sep 27, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Or if your scene would require a 100 meters long "macro rail"....



Only half serious I know, but the use of a rail can only apply to fine movements over a short distance. I dunno exactly how to explain it - in large part I guess because your perspective would change so much over large distances that the images couldn't be merged. If you were shooting landscapes at wide aperture, it still wouldn't really work, you'd be best refocusing, whether manually or choosing AF points (or getting the camera to do it) - and you wouldn't need to take dozens or hundreds of shots, because the depth of field is so much greater at landscape distances. It simply doesn't make any sense on a non-macro scale.


----------



## Pape (Sep 27, 2019)

and long macrorails are problematic if you accidentally put 2 camera rolling on same rail you may wreck all your equipments on train accident


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 27, 2019)

scyrene said:


> Only half serious I know, but the use of a rail can only apply to fine movements over a short distance. I dunno exactly how to explain it - in large part I guess because your perspective would change so much over large distances that the images couldn't be merged. If you were shooting landscapes at wide aperture, it still wouldn't really work, you'd be best refocusing, whether manually or choosing AF points (or getting the camera to do it) - and you wouldn't need to take dozens or hundreds of shots, because the depth of field is so much greater at landscape distances. It simply doesn't make any sense on a non-macro scale.


Scyrene, are macro rails the same as a bellows? I have 1 Mamiya Macro Sekor 60mm f/2.8 lens and a Pentax bellows, but have never used the bellows.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 27, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Scyrene, are macro rails the same as a bellows? I have 1 Mamiya Macro Sekor 60mm f/2.8 lens and a Pentax bellows, but have never used the bellows.


Macro rail is a component of tripod head that allows to move the camera (as a whole with the lens) back and forth without rotating the optical axis. Is normally used for precision macro work.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 27, 2019)

gbc said:


> Installed the firmware before I took it to a concert shoot last night. The AF has been really dragging recently, but this update seems to have fixed my biggest worry with concert shooting. and the touch and drag, which I already grew to love, is SO much smoother now.



what kind of lighting and burst rates? sounded like the FPS wasn't great and I tend to shoot punk type shows which have lousy lighting and lots of movement.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 27, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> touch wood... there are multiple evidences to the contrary.


I added one of the hotshoe covers after seeing the report of water ingress on here. I tend to either use a umbrella or a shower cap as double protection.


----------



## Juangrande (Sep 27, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> People use it for macro shots, I think. So the whole subject can be in focus.


I do that manually for product photography. Sure automation is nice but it’s not like you can’t do it manually.


----------



## miketcool (Sep 27, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> Weird. I've gotten my EOS R and 28-70mm plenty wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve soaked mine in the rain, waterfalls, ocean spray, and snow. Handled all of it well. My only issue has been condensation in the viewfinder when temps drop in the rain. Other than that it’s been up to snuff. I don’t trust it like it trust the 5Dmkiv, but I don’t hesitate to get it wet.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 27, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I’ve soaked mine in the rain, waterfalls, ocean spray, and snow. Handled all of it well. My only issue has been condensation in the viewfinder when temps drop in the rain. Other than that it’s been up to snuff. I don’t trust it like it trust the 5Dmkiv, but I don’t hesitate to get it wet.


You guys are brave as hell. I do wonder about the weather sealing of the lenses, as opposed to the body. I know Lens Rentals had a fairly poor opinion about the sealing on the body.


----------



## miketcool (Sep 27, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You guys are brave as hell. I do wonder about the weather sealing of the lenses, as opposed to the body. I know Lens Rentals had a fairly poor opinion about the sealing on the body.



This is why I carry insurance and know the crew over at CPS. If a seal fails, I’ll get it sorted out. It’s just gear.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 27, 2019)

miketcool said:


> This is why I carry insurance and know the crew over at CPS. If a seal fails, I’ll get it sorted out. It’s just gear.



Same as me, I try and get my monies worth from CPS Canada


----------



## Otara (Sep 27, 2019)

miketcool said:


> I’ve soaked mine in the rain, waterfalls, ocean spray, and snow. Handled all of it well. My only issue has been condensation in the viewfinder when temps drop in the rain. Other than that it’s been up to snuff. I don’t trust it like it trust the 5Dmkiv, but I don’t hesitate to get it wet.



I figured it had to be condensation too. Maybe theres a tiny bit of heat from the VF display?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 27, 2019)

miketcool said:


> This is why I carry insurance and know the crew over at CPS. If a seal fails, I’ll get it sorted out. It’s just gear.


I understand the insurance. I carry CarePak+. However, from what I understand, it only covers 1 incident of drops or spills. The problem with the R is the lack of weather sealing, according to the good people over at Lens Rentals. So for the R it seems to me that the problem would not be that a seal failed, but that there is no seal in some places to begin with. I don't think being a CPS member and knowing the crew helps with that. They do, after all, work for Canon. That is who signs their paycheck. Canon doesn't cover water damage under warranty at all, for any camera... seal or not. The insurance covers one incident.

So, what kind of insurance can I get to cover "accidents" in an unlimited way? Maybe an independent company or homeowners insurance. I wouldn't know.

In any case, y'all are still brave as hell.  Very light Snow? A very light mist or drizzle? Probably no problem. Salt water getting in? Big problem. Rain? Big problem.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 27, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I understand the insurance. I carry CarePak+. However, from what I understand, it only covers 1 incident of drops or spills. The problem with the R is the lack of weather sealing, according to the good people over at Lens Rentals. So for the R it seems to me that the problem would not be that a seal failed, but that there is no seal in some places to begin with. I don't think being a CPS member and knowing the crew helps with that. They do, after all, work for Canon. That is who signs their paycheck. Canon doesn't cover water damage under warranty at all, for any camera... seal or not. The insurance covers one incident.
> 
> So, what kind of insurance can I get to cover "accidents" in an unlimited way? Maybe an independent company or homeowners insurance. I wouldn't know.
> 
> In any case, y'all are still brave as hell.  Very light Snow? A very light mist or drizzle? Probably no problem. Salt water getting in? Big problem. Rain? Big problem.



I am not that concerned if Canon covers things under warranty or not. I use CPS to make sure I am never down a body or a lens when things are being repaired\written off.

That said I have only ever had to use a loaner body once when the battery module died on my old 7D just before an Airshow. Oh and I got a loaner 100-400Mki after I drove over my old one, funny that was not covered under warranty and makes a nice paper weight now even it is a bit rattly

I will not risk my life for a shot but gear can be replaced so I kinda think of these things as tools that wear out and break.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 27, 2019)

Well I had a shoot booked for today, to be honest I couldn’t really be bothered especially on a Friday evening and as my client had picked a poor venue 0.3 mile away from parking as it was in a pedestrian area of a city, a long haul to peddle even minimal lighting tackle.

However, I couldn’t wait to try this new firmware on the EOS R I’d already downloaded it from the Canon UK site are re uploaded it onto a formatted SD card ready.

Well Wow! What a difference and what an improvement, in my 20 years of shooting Canon mostly the 1D Series and I can’t remember firmware making such an improvement as this.

It was like holding and EOS R2 (if there is ever to be one) or a new camera, the face recognition and eye auto focus was instant and a massive improvement, in fact from the 400 plus shots I took it rarely failed to find the subjects eye, on the very odd occasion it did get lost I simply pointed to the ceiling then back to the subject and it locked on straight away in single shot and servo with no more hunting.

I was shooting with the RF 35mm and mostly wide open at 1.8 conditions were not perfect, but it was an absolute pleasure to use.

I ordered my EOS R on launch and was offered one of the first batch that came in store, so I guess I been shooting with it for coming up a year now. It was frustrating knowing how much better face and eye auto focus on the Sony’s was, but I would think Canon is on par with Sony just about now.

I will be interesting to see the comparisons on you tube between the brands now but I’m sure on auto focus Canon will have gone a long way to closing the gap on Sony.

I was holding back a little buying on new RF lens but I’m very temped to trade in my EF 24-70 2.8 for the new RF lens now.


----------



## gbc (Sep 27, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> what kind of lighting and burst rates? sounded like the FPS wasn't great and I tend to shoot punk type shows which have lousy lighting and lots of movement.


Framerate isn't spectacular unless you're shooting JPEG, but that probably isn't the best strategy for the low light situations. I haven't gotten to test the new AF yet in a low-light, fast action setting, but that was a definite problem of the R before the firmware update. I shot an older punk band in a large venue so the lighting was OK and it definitely didn't miss focus as many times as I'd be experiencing in the past.
Bottom line, though, if I had a job where I absolutely had to nail the shot and only had a couple songs, I don't think I'd use the R as my only camera body on that job. Most bigger shows I still take the 5DIV. It's extremely capable and it's fine 95% of the time. I just can't use it as a true pro camera, though the firmware made an immediate difference.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2019)

Ramage said:


> I kinda think of these things as tools that wear out and break.


 Very true. They wear out and break like anything else, but that is a different discussion.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Sep 28, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> touch wood... there are multiple evidences to the contrary.



I live in the great PNW, and we know rain.
My R has been out in the rain on several occasions, out taking photo's during the record snow fall we had earlier this year, and a couple trips to the ocean beaches of Kauai taking photo's in the surf. Splashes and outright soakings have taken place and I've not had a single issue. Its not bee completely submerged, but the R and the 24-105 lens has gotten quite wet. Nary an issue.

There probably is a single fatal point of entry on the camera that can cause big issues, but knock on that wood, I've not found it yet. I did purchase a hot shoe slip in cover but other than that, she is bare. I don't go looking to get it wet on purpose, and I keep the camera as dry as possible when not in use, but I don't hide it under my jacket if I need to take a shot. Perhaps Lens Rentals got a bad sample.. I dunno, but there are a couple other video's showing the R handle a pretty good soaking for extended periods of time and it didn't have any issues.

If I plan on really getting out into a soaker, the Oly EM1 MKI is a trooper and laughs at the rain.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 28, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I know Lens Rentals had a fairly poor opinion about the sealing on the body.



Lens Rentals can only tell you if there's an actual rubber gasket at a location. They can't tell you whether "weather resistant" seams are indeed resistant or not. A lot of the openings in camera bodies rely on seam tightness and not a separate gasket to prevent water ingress.

Not saying the R is good or bad in terms of sealing. Just noting that Lens Rental's impressions are based only on what they can see. As the Imaging Resource water testing database grows it should give us a good indication as to sealing quality.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 28, 2019)

gbc said:


> Framerate isn't spectacular unless you're shooting JPEG, but that probably isn't the best strategy for the low light situations. I haven't gotten to test the new AF yet in a low-light, fast action setting, but that was a definite problem of the R before the firmware update. I shot an older punk band in a large venue so the lighting was OK and it definitely didn't miss focus as many times as I'd be experiencing in the past.
> Bottom line, though, if I had a job where I absolutely had to nail the shot and only had a couple songs, I don't think I'd use the R as my only camera body on that job. Most bigger shows I still take the 5DIV. It's extremely capable and it's fine 95% of the time. I just can't use it as a true pro camera, though the firmware made an immediate difference.



thanks.. I don't get paid, but they're friends and it is a big use for me.. so may continue to wait. 80D with 1.4 glass works alright with short high speed bursts.


----------



## Cryhavoc (Sep 28, 2019)

snappy604 said:


> thanks.. I don't get paid, but they're friends and it is a big use for me.. so may continue to wait. 80D with 1.4 glass works alright with short high speed bursts.



The 80D is still a wonderful camera. I enjoy using mine with a sigma 100-400mm lens. Not the best glass but the image stabilizer is second to none after Sigma redid the algorithm among the several firmware updates the lens received since launch.

Someone traded it in over at Kenmore Camera earlier this year and when I bought it, it was still on first release firmware (previous owner never updated it). I immediately updated it and couldn't be more happier with it considering it was basically fresh from the box and I paid half for it.


----------



## briangus (Sep 28, 2019)

After being suitably impressed by the new 1.4 firmware I decided to give the 135mm F2 another try.
It has been languishing in the send to eBay pile for some time after a less than stellar performance in low light on the R.
Threw it in the bag and headed to the bar, same band playing as last time and the same shit lighting.
The difference in performance of the 135 was night and day.
Won itself a reprieve and now no longer destined for eBay.


----------



## xseven (Sep 28, 2019)

Has anyone done an AF test actually taking the photos and reviewing them on a larger screen? (old vs new firmware)?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2019)

xseven said:


> Has anyone done an AF test actually taking the photos and reviewing them on a larger screen? (old vs new firmware)?


Eye-AF? It works great.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Sep 28, 2019)

Cryhavoc said:


> the cat was yelling at me to go feed him at 2:20 in the morning so I snapped a couple shots of him. lol



It had to be pretty dark at 2:20am. So not only Canon now finds a cat's eye, it finds it in the dark. Dark cat's eye in the dark. Wow.


----------



## jeanluc (Sep 28, 2019)

Cryhavoc said:


> I live in the great PNW, and we know rain.
> My R has been out in the rain on several occasions, out taking photo's during the record snow fall we had earlier this year, and a couple trips to the ocean beaches of Kauai taking photo's in the surf. Splashes and outright soakings have taken place and I've not had a single issue. Its not bee completely submerged, but the R and the 24-105 lens has gotten quite wet. Nary an issue.
> 
> There probably is a single fatal point of entry on the camera that can cause big issues, but knock on that wood, I've not found it yet. I did purchase a hot shoe slip in cover but other than that, she is bare. I don't go looking to get it wet on purpose, and I keep the camera as dry as possible when not in use, but I don't hide it under my jacket if I need to take a shot. Perhaps Lens Rentals got a bad sample.. I dunno, but there are a couple other video's showing the R handle a pretty good soaking for extended periods of time and it didn't have any issues.
> ...


Good to know. I got an R and over the last few months have grown to use it over my 5d4 almost all the time. 

I have tried to keep it out of rain and mist and gone to the 5d4 for those scenarios. 

I use a rain cover it’s its REALLY wet, but my main concern is the type of light rain/ mist and some water droplets like you see when shooting waterfalls and light salt mist and spray like you see on Oregon beaches. Any issues with that type of usage?

And where did you get a hot shoe cover? Are they universal? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 28, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> Wait...does this mean Canon is ******* or Canon is not *******???


still *******...possibly maybe

still too slow too


----------



## juststeve (Sep 28, 2019)

I tried the new firmware for the R on the running border collie test. I was very pleased with the results. Light levels were low as it was late afternoon and a major snow storm was inbound, ISO 3200, 1/160 to 1/200 shutter speed, wide open with the 100-400 ii. Of course there was a lot of motion blur, but focus was dead solid perfect for 5-6 or more frames in a row. I am very impressed. The camera and lens could not do that previously, not that consistently for that many frames in a row.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 28, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Scyrene, are macro rails the same as a bellows? I have 1 Mamiya Macro Sekor 60mm f/2.8 lens and a Pentax bellows, but have never used the bellows.



Bellows are a way of increasing the magnification, they work a bit like extension tubes, but with greater flexibility. They're not much used nowadays as far as I know, I certainly never have. I dunno what would happen if you shot a series of images changing the extension of the bellows each time. Maybe worth an experiment!


----------



## Kit. (Sep 28, 2019)

scyrene said:


> I dunno what would happen if you shot a series of images changing the extension of the bellows each time.


Well, technically it _is_ focus bracketing.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2019)

scyrene said:


> Bellows are a way of increasing the magnification, they work a bit like extension tubes, but with greater flexibility. They're not much used nowadays as far as I know, I certainly never have. I dunno what would happen if you shot a series of images changing the extension of the bellows each time. Maybe worth an experiment!


I need to try it out anyway. No sense having it if I don't use it now and then.


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Sep 28, 2019)

Try continuous eye tracking on a TV screen image... aww hell... the camera just eats it up and asks for more. In comparison to previous firmware, this is impressive.


----------



## juststeve (Sep 28, 2019)

Some bellows designs have two sets of rails. The upper ones are the lens and camera standards and move to set focus distance. The bottom set of rails have another movement, usually mounted to the tripod, which also can be moved back and forth while maintaining magnification but allowing a different focus point. A design of this nature would allow focus bracketing.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2019)

juststeve said:


> Some bellows designs have two sets of rails. The upper ones are the lens and camera standards and move to set focus distance. The bottom set of rails have another movement, usually mounted to the tripod, which also can be moved back and forth while maintaining magnification but allowing a different focus point. A design of this nature would allow focus bracketing.


Mine is single rail with measurements out to 13mm and very fine adjustment. On the other side it shows the magnification from x0.6 to x2.2. All this is printed on the rail. It is single rail, but does have a hole for a tripod mount. Old M42 screw mount. It was New/Old stock when I bought it a year ago. Maybe try it out on a coin or something today.  Thanks for the info! I'll have to look for an online about choosing an f/stop. I'm thinking f/2.8 is probably out of the question. Maybe f/8 or f/11 like the landscape photographers?


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 29, 2019)

raistmaj said:


> I have to disagree, if I have a lens like the RF 50mm 1.2, there will be occasions that I would want to shoot it at 1.2/1.4/1.8 and not 7 (that is why I paid for it), previously, to nail the eye, you had to take headshots as with a medium distance it would only do face tracking and it was super slow.
> 
> Checking the results on camera or with the evf will not tell you if it is perfectly in focus, for that you have to shoot tethered and depending on the location you may not have that option I have taken thousands of shots with the EOS R and I can tell you that on super bright apertures, the face tracking sucks and I had to rely 99% on single point af.



I think you missed what the video was saying. It’s pointing out that at 8 feet or greater, face focus will always have the eyes in focus anyway, even when shooting 1.2.

That’s not to say that the R didn’t need improvement with the AF for faces, just that eye AF is not a necessary part of that. Good news is that it sounds like the firmware gave both anyway


----------



## Jethro (Sep 29, 2019)

Finally got time to install (after doing 1.3.0 first which I hadn't bothered to before now and you don't get to skip it ...) - the touch & drag is a revelation! It was fiddly and ordinary when I tried it late last year and I haven't been there since.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 29, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Finally got time to install (after doing 1.3.0 first which I hadn't bothered to before now and you don't get to skip it ...) - the touch & drag is a revelation! It was fiddly and ordinary when I tried it late last year and I haven't been there since.


I know I really like the improvement in touch’n drag also!
You said you HAD to update to 1.3.0 first? I didn’t do that and it worked great. Did you get an error message?


----------



## DigiAngel (Sep 29, 2019)

"Official" Wedding Report of using the EOS R with FW 1.4 alongsinde a trusty 5D IV at a 14 hour wedding yesterday:

- i used the R the most (around 2000 shots compared to 1000 shots with the IV)

- one Shot AF is quick and reliable, eye AF is very usable and bang on. there is the (very) ocassional hunt and "nope, cant focus" thing in strong backlight or low contrast situations. one-shot-focusing as quickly as possible from one subject to the next is a bit slower as with the 5D IV - it drives the lens fast and bang on to subject, but than takes around 1 tenth of a second to finaly lock and release the shutter. the 5D4 on the other hand is snappier and immedialty releases the shutter. this is a very minor difference and i guess most people wont care, its also not a deal breaker for me, just sometimes noticeable

- the 5D4 on the other hand has some out of focus images, the R is just spot on every time (!)

- servo af with subject tracking with the 85 1.2 II is unusable, even letting bride and groom casualy walk towards the camera results in 1 or less frames per second - i feel there needs to be one option between shutter release and focusing priority in the autofocus otions to compensate for that. wouldnt mind 20% only so-so focused images for a snappier feel

- one shot autofocus in dim light (iso 12800, 1/40s, f1.4) is quick and very usable, the 5D4 is not very usable without led illumination from the flash here, a 5D III is even totaly unusable - big shoutout for this, amazing for an outside wedding dance only illuminated by sparklers

- the EVF is great in all situations. especially at those darkly lit situations where you basically dont see a thing in the 5D4s OVF - still a clear, lag free contrasty and sharp image with the R

- i dont miss a joystick, touch and drag works fine now

- the touchbar is usable but i dont care,real button would be welcome

- the lock button is your friend

- battery live is extremely good, i only used two sets of batteries in the BG down to ~40% over the whole day, so i could actually have shot without BG and only 2 batteries (recharging the first one in the meantime)

- writing speed even with middle of the road SD cards was never a problem due to big buffer

- image quality is, as expected identical the 5D IV and i am absolutely fine with that

in short:
i will happily work with the R, it has some very nice quirks for my style of shooting and happily sell my old 5D III. however i feel there are still some elements that could and should be improved in the next version and i am looking forward to that camera for also replacing my 5D IV. overall, the experience of using mirrorless i ways better than some years ago where i tried out Fuji (X100s, XT1) and sony (a7 II) - those cameras i found not reliable and usable enough for my professional work.

oh, and canon, can i please have a native 35 1.4 and 85 1.4 for a reasonable amount of money please?

lenses used:
sigma 20 1.4
sigma 35 1.4
canon 85 1.2 II
canon 135 2.0


----------



## Cwall64 (Sep 29, 2019)

I love the R and the new firmware is great, but maybe my old mind (and fingers) just do not move as fast as everyone else's... Any hints on other related settings your using?

One Shot vs Servo
Continuos AF (enabled / disabled)

I was at a granddaughters 3rd birthday party yesterday and had to fall back on just moving the single point (small) AF point where I wanted the focus to be, and I know it was me vs the camera's eye AF that was the weak link!


----------



## scyrene (Sep 29, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Mine is single rail with measurements out to 13mm and very fine adjustment. On the other side it shows the magnification from x0.6 to x2.2. All this is printed on the rail. It is single rail, but does have a hole for a tripod mount. Old M42 screw mount. It was New/Old stock when I bought it a year ago. Maybe try it out on a coin or something today.  Thanks for the info! I'll have to look for an online about choosing an f/stop. I'm thinking f/2.8 is probably out of the question. Maybe f/8 or f/11 like the landscape photographers?



At high magnification, diffraction kicks in sooner (if I may put it that way). The MP-E lens works rather like bellows, I've seen it said, and shooting higher than ~f/6.3 with it is pretty unusual in my experience. It depends of course - narrower aperture means you need fewer shots and gives more overlap between them. For the very best image quality, a wider aperture is best. But if you're just starting out, maybe f/8 would be a good compromise. Experiment!


----------



## Jethro (Sep 29, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I know I really like the improvement in touch’n drag also!
> You said you HAD to update to 1.3.0 first? I didn’t do that and it worked great. Did you get an error message?


I didn't get an error message, but it just didn't seem to work, so I updated 1.3.0 and then it did! The onscreen instructions also seem to say that you _should_ do the earlier update first, but I suspect that is because you won't automatically get the 1.3.0 code if you don't do the actual update in sequence. In a Windows update, you seem to be able to 'skip' an individual update, and it will update cumulatively (albeit with potentially multiple restarts). I don't think the Canon updates work that way.


----------



## ozturert (Sep 30, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> this. weather resistant please. USD 3800. here is my card.


Eos R is already weather resistant


----------



## ozturert (Sep 30, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> touch wood... there are multiple evidences to the contrary.


Can you give a link?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2019)

DigiAngel said:


> in short:
> i will happily work with the R, it has some very nice quirks for my style of shooting and happily sell my old 5D III. however i feel there are still some elements that could and should be improved in the next version and i am looking forward to that camera for also replacing my 5D IV. overall, the experience of using mirrorless i ways better than some years ago where i tried out Fuji (X100s, XT1) and sony (a7 II) - those cameras i found not reliable and usable enough for my professional work.


Sony unreliable or not usable enough? Sacrilege!!!


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 30, 2019)

ozturert said:


> Can you give a link?


Page 9 of this thread, look for a post from Viggo
alternatively look for the Canon R disassembly review by Roger Cicala. 





__





Canon EOS R firmware 1.4.0 now available for download


You can now download firmware 1.4.0 for the Canon EOS R via Canon Mexico. We expect other global Canon sites to make the firmware available tomorrow. Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following enhancement: Enhances eye detection Auto Focus (AF) for improved face and eye...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Viggo (Sep 30, 2019)

Jethro said:


> I didn't get an error message, but it just didn't seem to work, so I updated 1.3.0 and then it did! The onscreen instructions also seem to say that you _should_ do the earlier update first, but I suspect that is because you won't automatically get the 1.3.0 code if you don't do the actual update in sequence. In a Windows update, you seem to be able to 'skip' an individual update, and it will update cumulatively (albeit with potentially multiple restarts). I don't think the Canon updates work that way.


I don’t think that is correct, I think all previous updates are always included in the next firmware. Can you imagine the chaos of different functions and errors if there is 10 firmwares for the R and some skipped this and some skipped that? I think every new firmware includes every old firmware.


----------



## ozturert (Sep 30, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Page 9 of this thread, look for a post from Viggo
> alternatively look for the Canon R disassembly review by Roger Cicala.
> 
> 
> ...



You said "multiple evidences". Roger says sealing isn't as robust as 5D Mark IV but he didn't try to use the camera under rain. Imaging-resource did a very through test:
https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-eos-r/canon-eos-rWEATHERTESTING.HTM

and EOS R passed with 5 star. Here's their conclusion:

Overall, the EOS R seems quite well-sealed against the weather. It passed our standard 35-minute "heavy rain" test with flying colors, and even maintained full functionality of its touch-screen and the eye-detection sensor for its electronic viewfinder throughout. Beyond that, it stood up to 50 minutes of the same soaking the day after, impressive given that its gaskets would already have been pretty wet from the first day's test. And even after this extreme soaking, it returned to full functioning after just overnight drying.

Bottom line, the Canon EOS R has very good weather-sealing, and we'd have no qualms about using it for short intervals in heavy rain, and for longer periods of time in light rain or drizzle.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 30, 2019)

ozturert said:


> You said "multiple evidences". Roger says sealing isn't as robust as 5D Mark IV but he didn't try to use the camera under rain. Imaging-resource did a very through test:
> https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-eos-r/canon-eos-rWEATHERTESTING.HTM
> 
> and EOS R passed with 5 star. Here's their conclusion:
> ...


This to me shows just how tricky water really is. Mine gave out in a light rain for 15-20 minutes with me trying to cover the camera as much as possible. Keep the VF vertical would be my tip.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 30, 2019)

ozturert said:


> You said "multiple evidences". Roger says sealing isn't as robust as 5D Mark IV but he didn't try to use the camera under rain. Imaging-resource did a very through test:
> https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-eos-r/canon-eos-rWEATHERTESTING.HTM
> 
> and EOS R passed with 5 star. Here's their conclusion:
> ...


yup, tell this to Viggo  now, seriously: you do not need to get the camera under the heavy rain to give some odds based on quality of of weather sealing or the lack of thereof.. according to Uncle Rog: EOS R sealing is to the same level as Sony A7 III

now, i rarely being direct but in this instance let me comment:

"... And even after this extreme soaking, it returned to full functioning after just overnight drying..."

Great! phew... weather sealing failed but camera works fine after electronics dried up. what a joke.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 30, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I don’t think that is correct, I think all previous updates are always included in the next firmware. Can you imagine the chaos of different functions and errors if there is 10 firmwares for the R and some skipped this and some skipped that? I think every new firmware includes every old firmware.



Having being involved in hardware in the past (phones), you're almost certainly correct. It's everything in one bundle. It makes it much simpler when it comes to support and QA. I'd be very, very, very surprised if it were otherwise.

On the rare occasion, a firmware upgrade may change the firmware upgrade process itself (add digital signing, etc.) That might cause you to need to upgrade through the older version that changes the process first.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 30, 2019)

Upgraded my RP last night, and it's gotten the same general touch/drag performance increase everyone is talking about for the R. Very responsive now. Feels like a new camera. It was good before, and I used it; but the sluggishness meant it wasn't as fast as it could be. Now it's like lightning to switch focus points!


----------



## Jethro (Oct 1, 2019)

Quirkz said:


> Having being involved in hardware in the past (phones), you're almost certainly correct. It's everything in one bundle. It makes it much simpler when it comes to support and QA. I'd be very, very, very surprised if it were otherwise.
> 
> On the rare occasion, a firmware upgrade may change the firmware upgrade process itself (add digital signing, etc.) That might cause you to need to upgrade through the older version that changes the process first.


This sounds logical. It may have been something less sinister that meant my first try at an upgrade didn't work - thankfully the process is pretty quick, so doing 1.3.0 and then 1.4.0 again only took 10 minutes!

I 'resurrected' an old iPhone a couple of years ago that hadn't been updated for multiple years, and that one I certainly had to go through the upgrades/updates sequentially. I think after a period of time you have to do that, although what the cut-off point is I don't know.


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 1, 2019)

Jethro said:


> This sounds logical. It may have been something less sinister that meant my first try at an upgrade didn't work - thankfully the process is pretty quick, so doing 1.3.0 and then 1.4.0 again only took 10 minutes!
> 
> I 'resurrected' an old iPhone a couple of years ago that hadn't been updated for multiple years, and that one I certainly had to go through the upgrades/updates sequentially. I think after a period of time you have to do that, although what the cut-off point is I don't know.



Things like iPhones are often changing the basic process to remove jailbreak & other vulnerabilities, so this doesn’t surprise me.


----------



## deleteme (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry, downloaded the update and the eye detect is still indifferent. 
I use the R on people in the studio on a white background. It cannot even detect a face reliably. I have to start it on the face and it wanders if the subject moves even a bit.

Perfectly meaningless feature for me.


----------



## Joules (Oct 3, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Sorry, downloaded the update and the eye detect is still indifferent.
> I use the R on people in the studio on a white background. It cannot even detect a face reliably. I have to start it on the face and it wanders if the subject moves even a bit.
> 
> Perfectly meaningless feature for me.


Given the huge amount of positive comments about the update, it seems like your camera has an issue (did you verify the update did indeed work) or there is some kind of user error involved.

Maybe you should investigate more before dismissing the feature. Or at least highlight the reason why your use case yields different results than what is being reported by others. I would certainly be interested in that since it seems to me like Canon has a much better handle on AF software now.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 3, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> Sorry, downloaded the update and the eye detect is still indifferent.
> I use the R on people in the studio on a white background. It cannot even detect a face reliably. I have to start it on the face and it wanders if the subject moves even a bit.
> 
> Perfectly meaningless feature for me.



I have had the same issue. It is updated for sure and the touch and drag is a lot smoother now. I shot a wedding in the weekend, while it was really good in detecting the eye. Sometimes it just got total wacky and locked on backgrounds with no eyes or faces. Even I dragged the red circle on a eye it jumped right back to the original erroneous spot. I also had trouble focusing on back lit objects even when there was enough light (barely -1 EV). With eye focus AND manual focus selection. I got frustrated and whipped my 5D IV and snapped away with no trouble. 
It seems to me that EOS R needs a lot of light to operate correctly and has trouble with backlit scenes. I don't want to be the bringer of bad news, maybe it is user error on my part. In that case I would like to ask the community to figure this out with me.


----------



## pfadjar28 (Oct 3, 2019)

Might be my wishful thinking, but would be interesting if such eye-detect firmware will trickle down (up?) to 5D Mark IV on Live-View


----------



## Viggo (Oct 3, 2019)

Memdroid said:


> I have had the same issue. It is updated for sure and the touch and drag is a lot smoother now. I shot a wedding in the weekend, while it was really good in detecting the eye. Sometimes it just got total wacky and locked on backgrounds with no eyes or faces. Even I dragged the red circle on a eye it jumped right back to the original erroneous spot. I also had trouble focusing on back lit objects even when there was enough light (barely -1 EV). With eye focus AND manual focus selection. I got frustrated and whipped my 5D IV and snapped away with no trouble.
> It seems to me that EOS R needs a lot of light to operate correctly and has trouble with backlit scenes. I don't want to be the bringer of bad news, maybe it is user error on my part. In that case I would like to ask the community to figure this out with me.


Why aren’t you using Servo AF? With the Servo AF you can change the way it behaves when tracking, for example lock it to a subject or have it jump. With One Shot you’re more limited, and while the white square is moving around, it isn’t focusing (unless you have Continuous AF activated)?


----------



## Thanhha (Oct 3, 2019)

Joules said:


> Given the huge amount of positive comments about the update, it seems like your camera has an issue (did you verify the update did indeed work) or there is some kind of user error involved.
> 
> Maybe you should investigate more before dismissing the feature. Or at least highlight the reason why your use case yields different results than what is being reported by others. I would certainly be interested in that since it seems to me like Canon has a much better handle on AF software now.


Maybe he tried to focus on the face of a man on the moon  j/k


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 3, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Why aren’t you using Servo AF? With the Servo AF you can change the way it behaves when tracking, for example lock it to a subject or have it jump. With One Shot you’re more limited, and while the white square is moving around, it isn’t focusing (unless you have Continuous AF activated)?



I did. The blue square did not catch the faces or eyes fast enough. It went really big and slowly got smaller until it could find a face or eye. One Shot could find the eye better from what I have noticed even if the initial focus was blurry and snatched the eye lightning fast when AF was acquired while taking the shot (no continues AF).

two things to add as well.
1. I was mostly shooting group portrait shots.
2. I also use a large continues LED ring light with the assistent for when it gets really dark. Especially in these cases eye/face focus would lose it, even if the subject was perfectly lit. 5D IV with face detect LV has no problems with these scenarios.


----------



## BillB (Oct 3, 2019)

Memdroid said:


> I did. The blue square did not catch the faces or eyes fast enough. It went really big and slowly got smaller until it could find a face or eye. One Shot could find the eye better from what I have noticed even if the initial focus was blurry and snatched the eye lightning fast when AF was acquired while taking the shot (no continues AF).
> 
> two things to add as well.
> 1. I was mostly shooting group portrait shots.
> 2. I also use a large continues LED ring light with the assistent for when it gets really dark. Especially in these cases eye/face focus would lose it, even if the subject was perfectly lit. 5D IV with face detect LV has no problems with these scenarios.


It might be worth using Google to see what is out there about setting up Canon eye/face focus.


----------



## Pape (Oct 3, 2019)

I been wondering bit how RP doesnt lock focus if view is underexposed ,putting longer exposure and getting simulation lighted right and it locks fast.
Maybe camera thinks it knows better when good idea to shoot and refuses cooperate when picture is underexposed  at least it wont shoot untill something is focuesd.
havent yet updated mine ,need buy empty memory card


----------



## Viggo (Oct 3, 2019)

Memdroid said:


> I did. The blue square did not catch the faces or eyes fast enough. It went really big and slowly got smaller until it could find a face or eye. One Shot could find the eye better from what I have noticed even if the initial focus was blurry and snatched the eye lightning fast when AF was acquired while taking the shot (no continues AF).
> 
> two things to add as well.
> 1. I was mostly shooting group portrait shots.
> 2. I also use a large continues LED ring light with the assistent for when it gets really dark. Especially in these cases eye/face focus would lose it, even if the subject was perfectly lit. 5D IV with face detect LV has no problems with these scenarios.


Ah, okay, but you wrote that you “dragged the red circle” that is one shot, Servo has the white smaller square.


----------



## miric (Oct 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> What makes you think that RP is unsuitable for, say, product photography?



Not me. This is an official gradation. Personally, I bored with 6DM2's sensor so no chances for RP so I prefer R.


----------



## deleteme (Oct 4, 2019)

Joules said:


> Given the huge amount of positive comments about the update, it seems like your camera has an issue (did you verify the update did indeed work) or there is some kind of user error involved.
> 
> Maybe you should investigate more before dismissing the feature. Or at least highlight the reason why your use case yields different results than what is being reported by others. I would certainly be interested in that since it seems to me like Canon has a much better handle on AF software now.


The fact that I am reporting results different from others is a fact of my experience. I shoot from 300 to 2500 images a day as a full time pro. I long ago lost any fanboy impulses toward any brand as I have used enough to know that there are no magical cameras anywhere on Earth so maybe that is part of why I am not immediately gushing over what everyone else seems to be raving about.
I can't tell you why so many seem to be happy with the update but my experience has been that touch and drag is smoother but eye AF is as hopeless as ever.

I use the R on location and in studio. As I am a commercial photographer the bulk of location work does not have people so I use back button focus or LV.
In studio with human subjects I am often shooting on a white background. An easier scene can scarcely be imagined for an AF system. Yet when in eye AF the camera draws a large rectangle on the torso and can follow that forever unless you manually place the AF point on the face. Even the the point will start to expand and wander. I have used Servo and One shot. Neither is impressive. I just switch back to back button focus in regular small point AF and have good success unless the subject is moving a lot. That is the situation where I would like the eye AF to work and it fails.
As for a proper FW update, I am quite familiar with the process and despite the fact that the update proceeded without a hitch, repeated it to no effect.

So I am still unimpressed with the eye AF despite my happiness with the R in general.


----------



## Joules (Oct 4, 2019)

Normalnorm said:


> I use the R on location and in studio. As I am a commercial photographer the bulk of location work does not have people so I use back button focus or LV.
> In studio with human subjects I am often shooting on a white background. An easier scene can scarcely be imagined for an AF system. Yet when in eye AF the camera draws a large rectangle on the torso and can follow that forever unless you manually place the AF point on the face.


Thanks for elaborating. So your negative experience with eye AF comes from using it in a studio condition with a white background? Or does this also occur when you use it on location? I understood that you use other AF methods in that case, meaning the difference between your experience and most others likely is explained by different use cases.

I had originally thought that Canon's implementation was searching for faces within the image and than for the closer eye within the face. But people reported it working on cats and deers, which should not have recognizable faces.

Maybe the implementation just searches for a dark bit sourounded by white, regardless of the size and roundness. In that case, your studio might be an interesting case and it could be worth sending Canon a few example images where eye AF grabs the torso. It may help to get them fine tune their convolution filter, if they use one. Or if they take focal length and object distance into account, they can verify if what seems like an eye can possibly fill the frame at this distance.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 4, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Ah, okay, but you wrote that you “dragged the red circle” that is one shot, Servo has the white smaller square.



You are correct. I kept switching between the two modes to figure out the best method, probably that is why I got confused.
My experience is almost similar as Normalnorm's. Maybe backlit situations and white backgrounds is one of the conditions that confuses the eye/face detect system.

Don't get me wrong, it works really good if the lighting condition are "ideal" and hits near perfect in those situations. But about 20-25% of the time and almost always on critical situations it got confused, that is what frustrated me.

Is there maybe an easy way to switch to the next or previous face with the controls when face/eye detect is engaged?


----------



## JoTomOz (Oct 4, 2019)

After a week with the update, Face and Eye AF working much better on my usual moving subject- a toddler running towards the camera. Way way way more keepers. The autofocus was already great for one of my major uses- shooting stationary subjects outdoors at night. And touch and drag working much better- using it more often now for sure. Autofocus system has its limitations and sometimes fails to find the face or eye but a major improvement nonetheless.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 4, 2019)

To the people that are not happy with the Eye-AF now, how do you do your initial focus?

if you use Servo, what are you settings?

Which lenses?


----------



## JoTomOz (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes


Memdroid said:


> You are correct. I kept switching between the two modes to figure out the best method, probably that is why I got confused.
> My experience is almost similar as Normalnorm's. Maybe backlit situations and white backgrounds is one of the conditions that confuses the eye/face detect system.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it works really good if the lighting condition are "ideal" and hits near perfect in those situations. But about 20-25% of the time and almost always on critical situations it got confused, that is what frustrated me.
> ...


Yes-if the camera has detected multiple faces which to don’t really know until you try. Press the buttons on the right below the star/exposure lock(is that it?) and another square with arrows on either side will appear over the original face. Just use the dpad to toggle between the faces. I think that is the default way to do it as I haven’t had to tweak settings to do so.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 4, 2019)

Viggo said:


> To the people that are not happy with the Eye-AF now, how do you do your initial focus?
> 
> if you use Servo, what are you settings?
> 
> Which lenses?



I used adapted lenses, mostly the EF 24mm F/ 1.4 L, with some lens change with the EF 35mm F/ 1.4 L II and the EF 85mm F/ 1.4 L.
Shutter between 1/100 and 1/500 in TV mode, ISO 800 to 1600, evaluative metering.

@JoTomOz 
Awesome! Thanks a lot for this!


----------



## deleteme (Oct 4, 2019)

Joules said:


> Thanks for elaborating. So your negative experience with eye AF comes from using it in a studio condition with a white background? Or does this also occur when you use it on location? I understood that you use other AF methods in that case, meaning the difference between your experience and most others likely is explained by different use cases.
> 
> I had originally thought that Canon's implementation was searching for faces within the image and than for the closer eye within the face. But people reported it working on cats and deers, which should not have recognizable faces.
> 
> Maybe the implementation just searches for a dark bit sourounded by white, regardless of the size and roundness. In that case, your studio might be an interesting case and it could be worth sending Canon a few example images where eye AF grabs the torso. It may help to get them fine tune their convolution filter, if they use one. Or if they take focal length and object distance into account, they can verify if what seems like an eye can possibly fill the frame at this distance.


I do not use eye AF on location as my subjects are non-human. Different backgrounds in the studio make no difference. When I get quite close to a face the AF works well but it did before the update. As I said, no difference.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 4, 2019)

Memdroid said:


> I used adapted lenses, mostly the EF 24mm F/ 1.4 L, with some lens change with the EF 35mm F/ 1.4 L II and the EF 85mm F/ 1.4 L.
> Shutter between 1/100 and 1/500 in TV mode, ISO 800 to 1600, evaluative metering.
> 
> @JoTomOz
> Awesome! Thanks a lot for this!


What about initial focus?


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 6, 2019)

So I've just come to the end of a weekend where I shot three weddings in a row, a good 12 hours per day and I'm exhausted. But I've been left feeling indifferent about the firmware update.

My thoughts are that I really appreciate the upgrade to the touch and drag, it's just nicer to use. The face and eye detect are improved but it's still not something I feel I need. What I have noticed though is single point servo hunts more than before. I find one shot single point works the same or better but AF just wants to hunt more than normal.

Maybe it's just me, but I find I'm getting frustrated in servo mode more than before. Maybe I need to tweak the af settings but after putting some 50 weddings through the Eos R I don't think I'm imagining it.

Does anyone know if I'm able to downgrade the firmware?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 6, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> yup, tell this to Viggo  now, seriously: you do not need to get the camera under the heavy rain to give some odds based on quality of of weather sealing or the lack of thereof.. according to Uncle Rog: EOS R sealing is to the same level as Sony A7 III
> 
> now, i rarely being direct but in this instance let me comment:
> 
> ...


I ain't taking mine into the rain no matter what the weather sealing.  I'm a fair weather kinda guy. But yeah, what you said.


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Oct 6, 2019)

DigiAngel said:


> .... a 14 hour wedding yesterday.....
> 
> Holy crap, that's a marathon. My back would be achin' for a week after that. Been there done that, but not 14 hours. That sounds like 9am to 11pm. Must have been a hell of a shoot.
> 
> ...




I'm sure there are others, but its nice to see commentary from someone who actually shoots in real life situations, works with what the camera will do, understands what it wont, and doesn't play the numbers game whining about things.

Biketoberfest coming up. My time to shine again....


----------



## RICHIEFROMBOSTON (Oct 6, 2019)

New to the forum and the ESO R so thanks for the add. what brings me here is. Ive downloaded the firmware updates to an SD card for camera, for 24-105mm lens . And Ive put camera in M mode scroll thru menu to firmware update and it simply shows message "memory card containing firmware is requried to update" and an OK button, nothing more. What am I doing wrong? Im running windows 10 x64 BTW


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 6, 2019)

RICHIEFROMBOSTON said:


> New to the forum and the ESO R so thanks for the add. what brings me here is. Ive downloaded the firmware updates to an SD card for camera, for 24-105mm lens . And Ive put camera in M mode scroll thru menu to firmware update and it simply shows message "memory card containing firmware is requried to update" and an OK button, nothing more. What am I doing wrong? Im running windows 10 x64 BTW


Did you unzip the downloaded file? If no, unzip it and put the EOSR0140.FIR file in the root of a freshly formatted SD card. It should be recognized now.


----------



## RICHIEFROMBOSTON (Oct 6, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Did you unzip the downloaded file? If no, unzip it and put the EOSR0140.FIR file in the root of a freshly formatted SD card. It should be recognized now.


Does that mean to extract then send to SD?  Never did this before. and the new 24-240mm lens needs to be updated apparently


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 7, 2019)

RICHIEFROMBOSTON said:


> Does that mean to extract then send to SD? Never did this before. and the new 24-240mm lens needs to be updated apparently


You'll need to unzip the file you downloaded, copy the EOSR0140 file, and paste it on the SD card. Don't put it in any folders on the SD card...you want it to be visible at the top level.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 7, 2019)

I think it comes with instructions though. Unzip on your Desktop, and then you’ll see a “.fir” file you paste to the SD card which must be formatted. And don’t put it in the DCIM or anything like that, just outside all folders of the card.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 7, 2019)

Viggo said:


> What about initial focus?



Initial focus was wherever I dragged/selected the face on the screen based on my composition. But last weekend I had 2 weddings where I had a little more control. I reset the initial focus on the center every time and did the focus recompose technique (I have not done that since the 5d mark II era). That way the eye AF and tracking was on point and locked on like glue. Was really satisfied with the results but I am not sure if this the way it is meant to be used.


----------



## mkamelg (Oct 7, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find I'm getting frustrated in servo mode more than before. Maybe I need to tweak the af settings but after putting some 50 weddings through the Eos R I don't think I'm imagining it.
> 
> Does anyone know if I'm able to downgrade the firmware?



Downgrade was possible to me from firmware in version 1.2.0 to firmware in version 1.1.0, so it should be possible also now.






EOS R AF with 1.2.0 firmware


Hi! It’s been bugging me a bit for a while and almost turned into real frustration every now and then so I gotta ask; Is it just me who finds the EOS R AF to have taken a turn for the worse with the 1.2.0 firmware? Where it before was impossible to miss I now find it to miss more even with no...




www.canonrumors.com





You can also look at my further posts.

If you are getting frustrated in servo mode more than before, maybe try with Viggo's settings?






EOS R AF with 1.2.0 firmware


Hi! It’s been bugging me a bit for a while and almost turned into real frustration every now and then so I gotta ask; Is it just me who finds the EOS R AF to have taken a turn for the worse with the 1.2.0 firmware? Where it before was impossible to miss I now find it to miss more even with no...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Viggo (Oct 7, 2019)

Memdroid said:


> Initial focus was wherever I dragged/selected the face on the screen based on my composition. But last weekend I had 2 weddings where I had a little more control. I reset the initial focus on the center every time and did the focus recompose technique (I have not done that since the 5d mark II era). That way the eye AF and tracking was on point and locked on like glue. Was really satisfied with the results but I am not sure if this the way it is meant to be used.


Yeah, I do what you do, I select for composition, not with center and then move. I know some people focus with the center point and expect the camera to find a face itself. Mine works really well with composing first, then move the AF point in place. I have removed all other AF-areas except the full face detect and single point, that way when one of them doesn’t do what I want, it’s an easy press of a button to switch to the other which will work. Have yet to find a case where neither of them work.


----------



## DigiAngel (Oct 8, 2019)

I do the same, works very nice.


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 8, 2019)

I had a chance to put the firmware to the test this weekend, while my toddler was trotting around outside at a fair. Man, what a difference that update made! It does a great job of locking onto her eye, which makes getting sharp in-motion shots much easier. Very happy customer here.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 17, 2019)

Who else also thinks that the next FW major update (if there is ever one) will improve the AI servo tracking speed? I have a gut feeling the camera is capable in doing this but is held back because the programming was not optimal.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow! I think the 1.4 update has improved metering (or at least Exposure Simulation) when a Speedlite is attached! Before, when in Av mode with the Speedlite attached and powered on, it was as if I could not activate Exposure Simulation. Now it works perfectly. Took me some time to notice this. Wow!


----------



## Koala (Oct 29, 2019)

Guys, is it possible to update from the original firmware (just bought my brand new R  ) directly to 1.4 without going through every previous firmware version?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 30, 2019)

Koala said:


> Guys, is it possible to update from the original firmware (just bought my brand new R  ) directly to 1.4 without going through every previous firmware version?



It may already be upgraded. Or if not, it may have 1.3 on it. Can you tell which one is on it, perhaps in a system menu?


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 30, 2019)

Koala said:


> Guys, is it possible to update from the original firmware (just bought my brand new R  ) directly to 1.4 without going through every previous firmware version?


I haven't actually tried to do so, but I would be very surprised if you couldn't go directly to 1.4.


----------



## Koala (Oct 30, 2019)

SteveC said:


> It may already be upgraded. Or if not, it may have 1.3 on it. Can you tell which one is on it, perhaps in a system menu?


It's 1.1.0


----------



## Koala (Oct 30, 2019)

HikeBike said:


> I haven't actually tried to do so, but I would be very surprised if you couldn't go directly to 1.4.


Me too, but it's a bit scary though


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2019)

Koala said:


> Me too, but it's a bit scary though


It will prompt you to update to a previous version first if needed.


----------



## Koala (Oct 30, 2019)

Viggo said:


> It will prompt you to update to a previous version first if needed.


Thank you! Will play with it on the weekend


----------

